# Sticky  SAS Skype Directory



## One on One

I just got Skype...anyone want to chat?


----------



## rusalka

My id is svetamethyst

_Maybe this should be a sticky too?_


----------



## James

Add me anyone my names James087, altugh im not on there much and ill warn u im not good at talking


----------



## rusalka

Ok, here it is:

http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/skype_away/

everyone who wants to try and tickle their SA with Skype, join :Celebrate:


----------



## SpesVitae

I'm PaxMentis on there.


----------



## yohanl

hey ive got skype, add me as yohanl. anyone who wants to talk just say. cant guarantee im around all the time though, but a lot of the time.


----------



## Art

My id is art11s. You can just call me if you like. This could be a good way to make new connections and practice conversation skills.


----------



## killerbee

hi, mine is stianusmus


----------



## joel22

mine is designer11219


----------



## SUNIL13

sunilkane is my id


----------



## Eraserhead

Hello, I'm nicolay-h


----------



## blask3

blaskowitz133 is mine


----------



## andy1984

I'm no good at talking, but mine is andy1984_2.


----------



## lostwitness

Has anyone talked with anyone yet? How was it? I'd be way too terrified!!!!


----------



## rusalka

Not that i know of!


----------



## SpesVitae

Several of us speak on there every once in a while but of late that's been a rare affair. We mostly chatter away on a chat client like msn or yahoo now. It would be nice to meet new people though.


----------



## shyguydan

*re: Skype*

Mine skype handle is is DanLam8


----------



## Musicologist

*re: Skype*

My skype name is AlexanderTheGreatest


----------



## cassieh

Skype Name: shushuppe


----------



## wormywyrm

My skype name is WormyWyrm


----------



## niko

*Re: Skype*

..


----------



## eagleheart

*Re: Skype*

I JUST downloaded it and thus haven't used it. I don't even know if I will :afr , but...

ciegocorazon


----------



## Prism

*Re: Skype*

Mr. Prism


----------



## sno

*Re: Skype*

If anybody wants to Skype with me, send a private message to me over the forum.

Now, don't be shy, i'm a decent sort, and i need somebody to chat with.

Not necessarily voice chat either, i mostly just use the text chat in Skype.


----------



## TorLin

*Re: Skype*

i have it skype ... my username is Tor_Lin


----------



## Shygi

*Re: Skype*

Ive just got skype, im 21 male from australia, my username is shyenergy i also have a youtube account an have made videos its also shyenergy there on private though but add me as a friend an you can see them


----------



## TorLin

*Re:*



lostwitness said:


> Has anyone talked with anyone yet? How was it? I'd be way too terrified!!!!


when people are actually on it, i will talk, but seems like people have been hiding and shy to sign on.


----------



## embraer

*Re: Skype*

My id is embraer231


----------



## AndyLT

*Re: Skype*

My skype: andriuzkinaz


----------



## Cured

*Re: Skype*

I finally got skype: barnes.eric


----------



## Neelx

*Re: Skype*

xaradyn


----------



## Phobos

*Re: Skype*

I'm undeadfishie.

EDIT: I'm back online and awaiting incoming communications 

I already have tried skyping with two friends and a guy I "met" on an irc channel. Turns out I'm actually decent at talking to people, as long as they seem somewhat polite/non-hostile, so if I get into contact with any of you, there's a chance that I might end up doing the talking initially, but I tend to try and get the conversation partner to say something as well.
One of my friends has SA, so I know of the experience of an awkward silence - expect that as well, just try not to be embarrassed over it


----------



## Braxietel

Mine's: type40productions


----------



## jim695

I use Yahoo IM, Skype, AIM, Windows Messenger ( MSN ), and ICQ and if anyone is interested I will gladly share my contact info with anyone in a private message. :boogie
~~~ Jim


----------



## laura024

bemyhero24


----------



## Kimaris

I'm Darinicus. Add if you please.


----------



## Brice

Just downloaded it for the iPhone

brice.walker.

(There's a period after both words)


----------



## hyacinth_dragon

undercoverpotatoe


----------



## rdrr

couchbed


----------



## Ericisme

Ericisme10 I've never used Skype either.


----------



## joggle

biocides


----------



## Catalyzed

Syth1x


----------



## Sticky

gorgo_18
add me


----------



## milo001

mine is harulim88.would love to chat with everyone here.


----------



## joejoe

spiltbluhd . Not really good with one on one chat where i have to devote alot of attention to it. But if you ever have a conference and need someone to post a cow milk stimulating technique used in sub Saharan africa, then I'm the guy. To those that objected to the video, I know you found it educational so meh to you.


----------



## TeenyBeany

my skype ID is TeenyBeany2


----------



## lucyinthesky

lucy2231


----------



## IcoRules

aylakayla


----------



## jfk1116

if you want to talk pm me first.


----------



## JLove

Im about to skype ALL of you. Jk, but I did just think to myself that skype has enormous potential to help overcome SA. If all you have been doing is typing through impersonal texts and then you are face to face with someone with audio, that is intense! Then you also know they are here for the same reasons you are and maybe things won't be so anxious...


----------



## hunsky

My Skype: vladimir.shustikov I'm on all the time.


----------



## PaphnutiyZ

*Âàæíî*

ëå÷åíèå îíêîëîãè÷åñêèõ çàáîëåâàíèé â èçðàèëå


----------



## Darkjackwolf

Darkjackwolf


----------



## dirty rich

2 awkward people talking on a skype chat would be terribly uncomfortable 

haha


----------



## nightrain

Mine is nightrainx 

Anyone want to talk to me?


----------



## AussiePea

added you nightrain, we skype often so if you are on I shall add you to the group of SAS'ers if you want.


----------



## nightrain

Thanks Ospi


----------



## ShawnnyK

I love SKyping.... SKrueger84 --- ADD ME


----------



## Daxter

Mine's 

dontlikecheese

I'm a European atheist who likes videogames, if any of you give a damn. Don't know how else to describe myself


----------



## outcast69

mine's haywire697


----------



## Judi

Jyudie 

Feel free to add anyone, but I doubt I'll use it too much.


----------



## AussiePea

Added all three of you!


----------



## tree1609

mines tree1609, but i've never used it before


----------



## cry_rain

nightpink24


----------



## veron

Ahh I can't figure out what my display name is :stu If somebody wants my Skype, PM me.


----------



## its_Rob

feel free to add me robert.gaffney2 i will mostly be on in the afternoon/evenings


----------



## Fenren

Mines jigirk 
Just reinstalled it again last night, add me if you want.


----------



## cmed

ill be using this more often

user name: blackhatnick

get at me!


----------



## Katielynn




----------



## AussiePea

We are starting to get back into it so come online whever and I'm sure we will be on haha.


----------



## Colhad75

I have Skype, always up for a chat. Add Colhad to your list, anytime you wanna chat, always up for it.


----------



## burlips

likeshiveringscarecrows

i'm almost always online, and while a voice chat would probably be terribly awkward, feel free to drop me a line if you need someone to talk to.


----------



## mooncake

If I can get my skype up and running again (I think the phone has busted, probably through lack of use...!), I might be up for this. 

Some days I can be quite chatty on the phone, while at other times the very opposite, so it would be pot luck what you'd get! I suppose if conversation failed, we could just resort to me reading out various words, so that all the non-UKers can laugh at my British accent and pronunciations.


----------



## this portrait

I don't use Skype all that much, but I would like to, since I have it. My username is this_portrait on there.


----------



## j2dag

Hi

Mines is kingjoel please add me asap


----------



## stoney7713

ok gonna give skype a try, stoney7713


----------



## Skip_DJ

Heh, I'll give it a shot as well. skippy_dj is my Skype ID.


----------



## iranair777

iranair787 here!


----------



## iranair777

no one uses skype?


----------



## ilsagroup1

My screename is ilsagroup1. Feel free to add me.

I would also like to join a group on skype. Maybe we could do some behavioral excersizes. Such as the ones recommended in the overcoming social anxiety step by step audio series.


----------



## Paper Samurai

mooncake said:


> If I can get my skype up and running again (I think the phone has busted, probably through lack of use...!), I might be up for this.
> 
> Some days I can be quite chatty on the phone, while at other times the very opposite, so it would be pot luck what you'd get! I suppose if conversation failed, we could just resort to me reading out various words, so that all the non-UKers can laugh at my British accent and pronunciations.


Embrace the Britishness :b I think I sound pretty plain and accentless most of the time, but as soon as I play my voice back to myself I'm practically aristocracy. Bah, at least our trans-atlantic cousins get a kick out of it though I guess, we'll just have to make do (or temporary adopt thick scouse / brummie accents, either will do )

For anyone interested in adding me my user is 'paranoidandroid99', I'll try to start using it more if I actually get some adds. :b And hopefully this will be good exposure therapy for us - oh and some half decent conversation wouldn't be a bad thing either.


----------



## Jaxamillian

Hey.. I'm Jaxamillian on there.

It should be some ecent practice. add me if you want.


----------



## dustbunny

hello, I'm new, here's mine: dustbunny4u


----------



## RayOfLight123

Mines rubyred555


----------



## Rez

generikid

Add me if you want. My accent may be hard to understand, just a heads up XD


----------



## TeenyBeany

hardly ever on, but add me! i'd love to chat in a SA group (contradicting? lol) TeenyBeany2


----------



## KillAniDeer

anomicdeer


----------



## seswick

Mine is adam.seston, feel free to add me


----------



## Island chic

*Island_hottness*


----------



## shyguydan222

Hey everyone... i used to be danlam8 but now it is Dan L I am don't mind chatting right now if anyone wants to add me?


----------



## DennisG0505

dennisg0505

Please add me! I'm looking for people to socialize with. We can be good friends


----------



## Lasair

if you are really board I can be added @ janette.hanniffy11348


----------



## grrungis

grrungis


----------



## Cleary

Just started an account.

MachuPikachu


----------



## raidersfan

mine is richard.wiggins12. So if yall want to talk about sports or video games just hit me up. Thou i'm not on very often.


----------



## coolymoo

velvetvelcro

I just got it so I'm probably no good yet, but I'm excited!


----------



## candrnow

candrnow

I'd love to chat with anyone and everyone!


----------



## Josephus

Heres my skype name:

josephc87

I'm on skype quite a lot in the evenings.


----------



## serolf

I just got a new laptop and it has skype pre-installed. I'd like to give it a try if anyone wants to. Just chat about whatever.

username: w3stfa11


----------



## Canadian Brotha

...


----------



## christ~in~me

mine is crystna25


----------



## MrShyAndTimid

I'm hardly on skype now, but I might give it a go since I can't fall asleep till 3 - 4 am.

s/n: mrshyandtimid


----------



## cblack

charlotteblack01 > Just got it, so not sure how to use it! :S 

But if anyone wants to add me, feel free to.


----------



## MrBBB

*skype*

skype id is heefman69


----------



## Onkaparinga

Mine is steve_west_, just mention that you're from this group and we might be able to chat! I'm looking for opportunities to practice my conversation skills so if anyone's in the same boat we might be able to help eachother.

Anyone interested in starting a regular Skype group? There's a group on this site that could be revived.


----------



## Sportsfan

kingjohn.85

Anyone feel free to add. I just opened an account today.


----------



## anonymid

Just click on the Skype button down there.  (Just for IMing for now, though.)


----------



## RJF

Skype username is ryan.farrick 

Ignore my crazy-rage status (it's a joke) and Private Pyle profile picture. 

I've been having some problems with my speakers, but once I get them to work again, I can try talking to anybody that wants to. I just ask that nobody message me past 10PM, Eastern Standard Time - I kinda reserve nights to talk to this girl I've liked for a long time. =\ 

She doesn't like me that way, but I still enjoy talking to her lots.


----------



## mranxiousguy1

2 socially retarted people, can't be a great conversation.


----------



## Comrade

mikeatine

I'm usually on so hit me up if your bored


----------



## username10

username0010


----------



## Amy Acer

mranxiousguy1 said:


> 2 socially retarted people, can't be a great conversation.


that wasnt nice :sus

*[Deleted on behalf of poster.]*


----------



## stranger25

how can you talk without a mic?


----------



## Amy Acer

its a messenger too


----------



## Shooterrr

Username: GoRideABike

Just made one today. I'm such a n00b.
Stalk me.


----------



## Dark Drifter

I've had one for a while, but I sort of abandoned it since people kept on harassing me. If you want to add me, go on ahead. I'm almost always on my laptop if I'm not at school or anything.

name: ShadowBionics

I guess now I've revealed my true identity now, this is a name I use on various parts of the internet. Oh, well. Don't try to fine me on anything other than skype!


----------



## VC132

Dark Drifter said:


> I've had one for a while, but I sort of abandoned it since people kept on harassing me. If you want to add me, go on ahead. I'm almost always on my laptop if I'm not at school or anything.
> 
> name: ShadowBionics
> 
> I guess now I've revealed my true identity now, this is a name I use on various parts of the internet. Oh, well. Don't try to fine me on anything other than skype!


by mentioning not to find you, you invited us to find u, friend. i will find u


----------



## neeko

I have never chatted with Skype before, not the text or talking or video. I originally got it because I wanted to try practicing Japanese with some Japanese people. I haven't done it yet but I might one day.

My name thing is Mizudake. Add me and maybe one day, we shall chat, scary~~!!!! lol


----------



## shyconspiracy

*feel free to add me*

well i just created a skype account. I am a soldier in Afghanistan and I wouldnt mind having some people to talk to, so u can add me my SN on skype is t4v4ri5


----------



## orchdorch925

sorry, but due to issues I've had with people on here, I'm removing my skype name. Sorry


----------



## King Moonracer

....skype brings back...interesting and embarassing memories...but its a great form of exposure therapy. 

I met this cute russian girl on some other forum about 2 years ago, and she told me about skype. So i downloaded it and everything, and i was glad to find out she has the sex drive of a male. So that was fun. The bad part was that my family memebers some how got my laptop password and looked at my skype account thing, and saw all the conversations i had with this girl. So that kinda sucked, because the conversations were incredibly....revealing of my deep sexual nature. I blamed it on antidepressents but to this day my family makes fun of me for it.

This has also happened with a bunch of other european girls.. I dont know what it is about european girls, but i like it hahah.

I just got skype again a few weeks ago. I wana try some exposure therapy with it. I did exposure therapy with playstation online talking on call of duty. At first i wasnt able to talk too much, but now im the number one **** talker in the universe hah.


----------



## jfk1116

my skype addy is jfk1116 . just make sure to let me know you're from sas


----------



## emusic45

emusic451 I'd like to chat..


----------



## notna

skype: antonbuck

I need to talk to somone :|


----------



## Dov

mine is the same as my name (dcr908 ) feel free to add me


----------



## cold fission cure

My skype username is: ColdFissionCure

Add me to your contact list because I have some things I want to tell you.


----------



## Phoenixker

My Skype username is danandgrantlover but I've changed it to Phoenixker. So either one should work. Just tell me you're from here and I'll be sure to add you! =)


----------



## heroin

Skype username: mixolydianmode

Because I was er... practicing that just before signing up.

Wouldn't dare talk over the mic, though. Text, I can manage.


----------



## serolf

Username: w3stfa11

I'm hoping to chat and then maybe move to videochat with a focus on getting better.


----------



## marenubium87

^I just added you!

Mine's the same as my username. Let me know you're from here.


----------



## clutchcity

wjdavies90, just let me know you're from here and I'm fine with video chat


----------



## heroin

Okay. Sending an add request to whoever posted after my previous post. I am in a completely opposite time zone though, so it's likely that I'll be awake when you are asleep and vice versa.

But, having a few contacts can't hurt I suppose.


----------



## Hamtown

Skype name: Hoady1

Yeah add me if you like i enjoy chatting on skype, can be about anything.


----------



## uhhhbrandon

King Moonracer said:


> ....skype brings back...interesting and embarassing memories...but its a great form of exposure therapy.
> 
> I met this cute russian girl on some other forum about 2 years ago, and she told me about skype. So i downloaded it and everything, and i was glad to find out she has the sex drive of a male. So that was fun. The bad part was that my family memebers some how got my laptop password and looked at my skype account thing, and saw all the conversations i had with this girl. So that kinda sucked, because the conversations were incredibly....revealing of my deep sexual nature. I blamed it on antidepressents but to this day my family makes fun of me for it.
> 
> This has also happened with a bunch of other european girls.. I dont know what it is about european girls, but i like it hahah.
> 
> I just got skype again a few weeks ago. I wana try some exposure therapy with it. I did exposure therapy with playstation online talking on call of duty. At first i wasnt able to talk too much, but now im the number one **** talker in the universe hah.


Your family is just jealous lol. I need to create one now.


----------



## factmonger

Mine is factmonger


----------



## deirdre

dead.inkeri


----------



## Kuyaz

Ray_Kalm


----------



## Annoyed

Nimzovich here


----------



## Guerin

I'm dor64738


----------



## imt

add me: syebaurg


----------



## Aphexfan

Haha wouldnt mind having a few more people on skype to talk to  SN: Bobbyjoe1390


----------



## brokenandlonely

PM me and I will give you my skype!


----------



## WalkingDisaster

PM me to find out my skype name- but I won't use video chat because of nosy family listening in etc.


----------



## serolf

Had a successful videochat with someone on here (after chatting for 2 weeks). We talked about the weather and Super Bowl and anything else that crossed our mind. Afterward, we talked about some of the things we could improve on (for me, saying 'um' fewer times). It went really well that we ended up Skyping for almost an hour (including a couple YouTube videos we shared). 

Just thought I'd share. If anyone is interested in videochatting, send me a friend request (username: w3stfa11).


----------



## penguin runner

Anyone wants to add me on skype I just made one. No contacts yet, but added the people on this page. 
penguin.runner13


----------



## rawrsmus

Mine is ************* *
Feel free to add, i'm always looking for new friends =)


----------



## marenubium87

serolf said:


> Had a successful videochat with someone on here (after chatting for 2 weeks). We talked about the weather and Super Bowl and anything else that crossed our mind. Afterward, we talked about some of the things we could improve on (for me, saying 'um' fewer times). It went really well that we ended up Skyping for almost an hour (including a couple YouTube videos we shared).
> 
> Just thought I'd share. If anyone is interested in videochatting, send me a friend request (username: w3stfa11).


Ah, don't be shy, that was me! It was fun... we both have plenty to improve upon.


----------



## EverFlowingSpring

mcshneer

Would just like to talk to anyone... I'm not sure how much I have to share, mostly just daydreams... I like to hear stories or anything


----------



## MobiusX

darkhadouken

tell me you're from SA.


----------



## SarahClare

asdfology 

COME AT ME BRO.
Also I'd love some German people or those who know the language to practice speaking German with...


----------



## foodie

.


----------



## fuggitman

ahhfuggit

it's also a motto of mine


----------



## AlanJs

alanjs2009

Feel free to add me.


----------



## slightlyawkward

I'm slightlyawkward on Skype.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

I am 100% down for skype tonight. Gonna' go download it now....


----------



## brokenandlonely

PM me for my skype! Almost always on skype and have found it helpful towards my SA.


----------



## crimsoncora

bloodandvodka21

Dont be shy to add me


----------



## notna

My Skype!

antonbuck


----------



## Silent Image

Dang it. The name I wanted is already registered. It was one of my creative ones I had for a bunch of sites and games I played 10 years ago. Now I have to make a lousy one.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

i can has skype nao? ._.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

rctriplefresh5


----------



## Shooterrr

gorideabike

Posting again because I now have a webcam. I'd love to voice/video chat with anyone in attempts to lower my anxiety with strangers.


----------



## DSJoka

27/m/nyc

skype name: dsjoka


----------



## RayOfLight123

PM me for mine..I will gladly give it to ya


----------



## Dov

not sure if Ive ever posted mine 
dcr908


----------



## AwkrdNaptural

*need practice talking to people*

just got skype and want to talk to people. i'm napturalcurls


----------



## zeeI

add xepxion1


----------



## GenoWhirl

Hit me up!

Just add: *SpoodBeest*


----------



## Soldoc

doc.stevec


----------



## Aloysius

I have Skype.


----------



## Jcoj613

I am not comfortable taking through voice right now, but I am always down for messaging. Feel free to add me.

USERNAME:Jcoj613


----------



## diddy52

dreonadogsface

add me please.


----------



## KariKamiya

twisted_urges :boogie


----------



## Christa25

christa.marie.jardine

I love video chats!


----------



## Dan iel

I don't think I have the balls to go on video chat haha. I am a bit fragile now. Maybe sometime I'll post name.


----------



## RJF

I posted my name a while back, but accidentally rejected a whole bunch of people. 

ryan.farrick


----------



## BoAKaN

BoAKaN
(Say you're from the forum in the description because I've had strangers try to add me before)

I'll talk with anyone! 
But I'm not that good at starting a conversation~


----------



## Venompoo

Add me. az922011

From London uk.


----------



## Bbpuff

.


----------



## GunnyHighway

I'm sure none of the people posting here care, but here's a link relating to Skype that I found quite interesting.

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/news/applications/microsoft-acquire-skype/

Anyways, I guess I could toss mine in here. exggunnyhighway


----------



## ChrissyB

Chrissy, 20 y.o., Chicago, IL / Iowa

Skype: bluestarego

Warning, I'm shy and not that exciting, but, I like to chat. =)


----------



## Johny

Johnynametaken. Feel free to add me, I try to talk but sometimes my mind goes blank.


----------



## dave twothree

dave.isrix

would text chat with anyone, video/voice if I feel comfortable. I like meeting new people =]


----------



## Demerzel

demerzel_sas. I get really anxious voice chatting, but I'm up for IMing first then working up to voice chats.


----------



## TheCanadian1

*sazkatchewan*

feel free to add me

i haven't really used skype in that past, but i'd like to use it to socialize more and maybe make some new friends - ttyl


----------



## Pedrofilipovic

*lol, if you don't mind some accent*

pedrodalmeida


----------



## Christa25

christa.marie.jardine

Add me plz!


----------



## Tilter

Sherilyn.Rose is my skype name. If you add me, please put that you found me through here, please. I'm 21yr old female from California.


----------



## fush6644

Fush6644 - an IM first would be preferable


----------



## RJF

I love how such a hefty chunk of the posts in here contain disclaimers along the lines of, "might be boring". =P


----------



## Ironpain

I have Skype if anyone is up for chatting (though I would like to remember for the life of me if my Skype was simply my name Chad Abrahams or my email [email protected]. Let me go ahead and assume it's just under my name Chad.

It be great to talk to a few people though be prepared to ask me what I said cause I have an accent and of course I find it difficult for reasons beyond being a bit afraid to speak up.

Bare with me. Yeah feel free to add me I have Skype.


----------



## Ironpain

Christa25 said:


> christa.marie.jardine
> 
> I love video chats!


Hey Christa it's me Chad do you mind if I add you? I know I'll probably scare you away with my looks lol but you know me from here and FB so why not, be nice to talk to a familiar person.


----------



## rambo

Removed


----------



## dielikeshatteredjewels

shatteredjewels, and I prefer text but I'll do voice chat and video chat once I've gotten to know you!


----------



## Motionless Sway

My Skype is act3scene24

I'm not on as much as before because my friends ended up stopping with text chats and had constant group voice chats. I participated in voice chats with them for about 8 months, but I need to relax a little. Now I'm on about 1 or 2 days a week. I'll probably be on tomorrow night.

I guess the best time to find me on would be Wednesdays and/or Thursday nights.

I first had to get Skype a couple years ago because I was a guest on an internet radio show, which I ended up doing over a dozen times over the last couple years. Tough.


----------



## Motionless Sway

UncertainMuffin said:


> VintageYellow. I'll add myself to the list of people who may be boring/socially awkward. :b I'd prefer text or video chats - voice is a no no for me.


Wow, you can video but not voice? It feels like skipping a step to me.  I've only video chatted with two people before, and that was nerve-wracking! ops

I realize that a lot of the time when I do a voice chat, I have my eyes closed, it's weird


----------



## Soldoc

doc.stevec is my username


----------



## kindasorta

If anyone wants to talk, drop me a PM (I don't want to publish my Skype info publically)!


----------



## Davy Jones

mine's omaikii


----------



## Poisoned

Poisoned21


----------



## Dov

dcr908 ive posted before but its been a while


----------



## King Moonracer

im one of those skype sexers soooo...

name: amricaboom
skype email: [email protected] hotmail. com


----------



## davidburke

let me know your from here  username : david.burke331


----------



## Mithun

created newly... username: mightyspec ... it would be exciting for me to know fellow SAS'ers.. looking forward to express truly and freely:yes


----------



## Hazelline

horizoneyes3167


----------



## MojoCrunch

mojocrunch 

Feel free, I'm always down with talking to anyone.
I'm not always on skype or instant messaging services, but i'll definitely try to talk to some of you guys out there. I mostly use the instant messaging on skype because I can't find that stupid like mic. So...yeah, you'll mostly have to do IMs with me for now.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

NaturalLogofZero, let me know ur from here


----------



## orchidsandviolins

Despite the fact that this thread is kind of old, it's so good to hear that so many people have skype. I hope a majority of you have kept in contact.
I would totally be up for chatting with any of you guys, but definitely not brave to post my username publicly. :no


----------



## slushie87

Mine is Slushie.adored.


----------



## comfort

My Skype is sascomfort


----------



## JadedCalalily

Skype: Jessabella519
Let me know you are from here


----------



## hoddesdon

I have Skype installed, and should have a wireless broadband connection running shortly (I hope). I would like to participate, if for no other reason than to become familiar with Skype. I need to use it for a particular purpose. Also, I have never used Skype before, so it would be an interesting experience.

My username is broxbourne2.

Hi Hazelline. I feel I have seen you before somewhere.


----------



## eddyr

Don't use Skype much friend, but my email for it is [email protected]


----------



## Attica! Attica!

I'm way too scared to do video/voice chat, I primarily use skype as a messenger. I only talk to one person on it regularly, so it'd be great if I had some sas people I could chat with too, without braving the super scary main chat room on here, heh heh. Send me a request, just say you're from sas! my username is 'pastywhitefish' I believe.


----------



## jadeyXx13

*my skype*

my skype 
is 
jadeblackwell


----------



## shiner500

can you only do 1 on 1 with skype?


----------



## notna

shiner500 said:


> can you only do 1 on 1 with skype?


You can do group chats


----------



## Veritastar

Midnistarz1790

I'm not on much but you can add me anyway.


----------



## TheGamingCoder

Add me anyone minecraafter im not a good talker thats why im posting i suppose it will help to gain confidence to talk to new people


----------



## Fanta can

If anyone wants to chit chat on Skype, send me a message or something and I'll give you my screen name. 

There's more info about me on my profile page. =]


----------



## CWe

I just downloaded skype and my username is:

guddtimes

add me!
I want to talk to you all


try at least.


----------



## CourtneyB

Mine is courtneyomg.

If you add me, just tell me who you are on SAS.


----------



## Warpedsanity

Mine is brojason06 I'm on it from time to time.


----------



## ZAFFAR

HI.
Mine is zaffar-khan, few requests send.


----------



## sunrisesunset2

fridac9

say you're from sas!


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu

I think mines is anthony-macaluso I don't use it because I have no one to use it with. just tell me who you are form sas if you add me


----------



## freakitty

paclarito


----------



## Rest or Real?

does anyone here use this to video message peeps? i would.

pm me for mine.


----------



## incito

my screenname: yumeatoippun

addd meee~ I"m always on!
Just tell me who you are first ^^


----------



## beherit

beherit349

just let me know you're from sas.


----------



## albalilian

holly.nicholas

Again, tell me you're from here


----------



## Tess4u

Tess4u4
Tell me who are if you add me


----------



## FastLad

On as Fastlad2

Haven't really used it before so not sure what to expect =x Feel free to message me if you see me on


----------



## bitoqueen

My skype is bitotoo if anyone is interested in talking to me..


----------



## 55HarMonY55

Add Content


----------



## Moon Thief

Mine is istolethemoon 

I'm open to chatting anytime.


----------



## Innamorata

innalucia36

I need people to talk to!


----------



## GioUK

mine is - OFPW88

will happily chat with anyone really, but UK peeps would be a bonus..


----------



## andy1984

andy1984_2

scared, but i'll do it


----------



## zer0small

zer0small (Same as my name on here). If you could just tell me who you are from here.
It's really out of my comfort zone, but I know this is definitely a safe place.


----------



## justbreathe

laurieblue1


----------



## shana

lisa2712


----------



## masterofsadness56

schape362


----------



## CountingClockwise

Pm me for mine


----------



## Lachlan

message me for mine


----------



## Zouth

Zouth18


----------



## aeir523

Don't go on it very often since I only talk to one person on there and they text me when they want me to go on. but my Skype is:

aeir523


----------



## justmealone

I had no idea this part of the forum existed!

Well if anyone ever wants to chat, about problems or just random nonsense I'm usually on under the name justme2519


----------



## Und3rground

My Skype username is: Co2Und3rground

Let me know that you're from SAS. I'm not brilliant at talking, but i'm looking to improve. I don't go on Skype often but I will if I actually have people to talk to!


----------



## Xtraneous

Edit: PM if you want it, don't want to have it out in the open, lol.


----------



## sadandlovely

edit:

I decided not to post my Skype publicly any longer, have had a lot of weirdos adding me.

One particular one was *Paul* with the Skype named *paulpaul2862*, came off as a psychopath, started ranting about nonsense. Stay away if he adds you, you've been warned.


----------



## SketchyA

sketchypages.


----------



## MrZi

i don't mind typing on skype to a few people, then talk when i get more comfortable!
minimania90
let me know you are from SAS
UK'ers would be good - as the time differences on here!
i'm not on a lot, but u cud PM me here - and i'll try get online.


----------



## Innamorata

sadandlovely said:


> edit:
> 
> I decided not to post my Skype publicly any longer, have had a lot of weirdos adding me.
> 
> One particular one was *Paul* with the Skype named *paulpaul2862*, came off as a psychopath, started ranting about nonsense. Stay away if he adds you, you've been warned.


Yeah some freak called Paul added me on msn, then started sending me abuse because I wasn't talking to him. Was probably the same guy.


----------



## zer0small

Bored...if anyone else is bored, I'd Skype right now and try not to be too awkward(can't make any promises) ^^


----------



## lonewollfy

*HI*

Can anyone tell me how to get skype and how it works, I'm new
to this forum but would like to comunicate with people in differ'nt
ways also interrested in meeting up ATB Tim


----------



## eh3120

Search me on Skype with my email address

[email protected]

Just let me know you're from here please!


----------



## WishfulDreamer

Hello everyone if anyone would like a skype buddy you can add me adampoet is my skype name. Be sure to let me know that your from SAS otherwise i might think your trying to sell viagra or something. :um


----------



## OrbitalResonance

username is exploreratheart


----------



## JadedCalalily

Jessabella519 
anyone is welcome to add me just let me know that you are from here <3


----------



## rockysowner

e.wolkowitz 
just put SaS or something


----------



## owls

very new to skype but i really would like to try it out... my name there is atritu


----------



## MobiusX

edwin11550


----------



## StayingMotivated

I'm up for skyping!!!! Message me for my screenname


----------



## Jamipat

patrick.akindipe1


----------



## Iamjohn

Skype name is: iamjohnjohn


----------



## Jcoj613

Skype:Jcoj613
I recently had a fight with my best friend and we are not talking anymore.. I guess I just need someone to talk to. Message me if you want.


----------



## imwiththedj

imwiththedj1


----------



## ryobi

Does Skype cost money???
I have a computer that has a built in microphone and webcam I was just wondering if skype costs anything???


----------



## Silent Image

I'd like to talk once in a while, but if I'm sent a private message here for request of my name, I'll try to make the effort to receive a call


----------



## serenegeek

*Serenegeek1. Need people to talk to, make friends etc. I am online most of the time so feel free to add me.*


----------



## xTKsaucex

ryobi said:


> Does Skype cost money???
> I have a computer that has a built in microphone and webcam I was just wondering if skype costs anything???


nope.

Anyhoo, mines in sig feel free peeps


----------



## Rest or Real?

My skype sn is 

prevalentpulsation

add me, I am most unshy.

I'll add some of youse that interest me.


----------



## Blawnka

SpittingHydra
I'm always on, mic is broken right now, but I'll get a new one soon.


----------



## MrightX

MrightX
I'm just 14 so I'd rather not have 60 year olds creeping upon me, sincerely...
Mich Nich


----------



## KMK420

Skype: KottonMK420


----------



## ExiledAstronaut

I could use a little practice, so if anyone wants to chat for a bit my Skype name is : taylor.evans95


----------



## MobiusX

edited.


----------



## Ventura

If anyone wants to know mine just pm me or some sort.


----------



## crookedsmile

*imissaerith
*

Text-chat only though.


----------



## Daylight

I only add girls with SA to skype. Just PM me your skype name. Sorry fellas.


----------



## rdrr

Daylight said:


> I only add girls with SA to skype. Just PM me your skype name. Sorry fellas.


Whats the point of people putting their Skype/MSN/AIM names then, if users are only going to add the female gender? Males can give SA support, or insight to your issues as well.


----------



## Daylight

rdrr said:


> Whats the point of people putting their Skype/MSN/AIM names then, if users are only going to add the female gender? Males can give SA support, or insight to your issues as well.


Had weird experience with a guy on skype, which is why I say that. Don't be mad.


----------



## rdrr

Daylight said:


> Had weird experience with a guy on skype, which is why I say that. Don't be mad.


I'm not mad lol, its OK, just wondering why you said that is all. Was the weird experience with someone from SAS? And you wouldn't talk to a male, on skype, even if they were in your area, and wanted to befriend you, because they felt they had similar interests?


----------



## Daylight

rdrr said:


> I'm not mad lol, its OK, just wondering why you said that is all. Was the weird experience with someone from SAS? And you wouldn't talk to a male, on skype, even if they were in your area, and wanted to befriend you, because they felt they had similar interests?


I've added both boys and girls on here to my facebook. Skype is just a different story with me.


----------



## rdrr

Daylight said:


> I've added both boys and girls on here to my facebook. Skype is just a different story with me.


What happened must have really changed your thoughts... But if a female makes you have a "weird experience", you might never be able to use Skype again, unfortunately. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Rez

rezrevr ADD MEH I'M READYY


----------



## dotexe

Hello everyone  
new to SAS.

Skype: darko5561
Text only, till I get to know you better


----------



## purplerainx3

Username: helloxlush.
I'm on occasionally, and need all the socializing practice I can get.


----------



## dave twothree

dave.isrix

I like talking to random people =]

text though


----------



## SlipDaJab

ronnydon1


----------



## Fanta can

If anyone is interested in a non-serious, relaxed one-on-one video chat let me know. I don't bite (hard). There's info and stuff about me on my profile.


----------



## tjames

I just signed up for skype. I would love to meet some new people. my username is terrenceajames


----------



## KaliumRookie

.


----------



## ryanbrandy111

well, plz add me. my SKYPE ID: peacekibumza111

would love to hear from you guys


----------



## Nesa

Please add nesa778  Mention that you're from SAS though.


----------



## Aaron0

tnsraol add me if you want.


----------



## notna

antonbuck

Add me please.


----------



## squall78

djatcbbq

Let's talk. We might have trouble chatting but why not get better together? Let me know your from SAS and let's do this.


----------



## mezzoforte

yumemitaii
I will most likely be pretty nervous/uncomfortable, but I want to get over this fear


----------



## squall78

so there are a lot of people who are on skype here..... is there a way to add everyone at once, or do I have to copy paste every screenname here? if you're on here I'm going to text you!!! lol


----------



## Xtraneous

Wasn't there a group on here that did a group call once a week with everyone that had Skype or something, lol. Should bring that back...


----------



## Lmatic3030

Xtraneous said:


> Wasn't there a group on here that did a group call once a week with everyone that had Skype or something, lol. Should bring that back...


I would be interested in that

my skype is Lmatic2

feel free to add!


----------



## Xtraneous

Lmatic3030 said:


> I would be interested in that
> 
> my skype is Lmatic2
> 
> feel free to add!


We're actually trying to get that going again, just need to see if more people are interested.


----------



## SketchyA

Xtraneous said:


> We're actually trying to get that going again, just need to see if more people are interested.


Count me in. Skype id:Sketchypages


----------



## InMyDreams55

Xtraneous said:


> Wasn't there a group on here that did a group call once a week with everyone that had Skype or something, lol. Should bring that back...


I'd be down to chat with you guys. I've never tried Skype though...but since it's popular amongst everyone and their mama, i downloaded it. I just gotta figure it out now. Let me know when you guys get on....


----------



## O Fantasma

amisterlux


----------



## Warpedsanity

Brojason06 Trying to use it more, I agree with the earlier post a group call would be cool.


----------



## benh

whos need friends.i've had 2big cockroaches 5-10small cockroaches joining night,couple of wild neighbors cats who has to had screwing my garbage can,and some house lizzards.WHO WANTS....oh only pictures of dead bodies.it takes too much money using DHL.


----------



## Xtraneous

For anyone that is interested in being a part of the Skype group chat, either leave your skype username here saying you want to be included and what time/days work for you as well as your timezone or you can PM me all that. I'm aiming for next weekend to start this off since that works for most people that have messaged me, though, no decision on what time to start it yet. I'll post that as we get closer to the weekend. ^_^

Edit: So it's been decided, this will take place Saturday, March 3 @ 3PM CST. (Though, if you're able to be on earlier to compliment other peoples schedules, would be great.)


----------



## SandyMan

Hello! I'm new on SAS. My skypename is Sanderolsen93. Add me if you want to chat with a nice guy. I'm 18 years old and I'm from Norway.  

My Social Anxiety is very mild and almost gone now. I've been struggling with SA for 2 years since january 2011.


----------



## JadedCalalily

jessabella519


----------



## ardrum

ardrum


----------



## Warpedsanity

I'll clear my schedule saturday so I can be on as early as 12est, I'm usually free most weekdays after 7pmest so feel free to add me and chat sometime


----------



## Amina

xela_1212


----------



## Pantomime

lovelyneonflower


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

dynoste


----------



## awesome

Speevex, add me everyone!


----------



## Xtraneous

We started the skype group chat early, so if you want in, PM me.


----------



## ryobi

ryobipickleweed

although I don't know how to use it so......


----------



## Tu Cielo

I wouldn't mind skyping with some people, but I don't know how it works XP


----------



## Xtraneous

Tu Cielo said:


> I wouldn't mind skyping with some people, but I don't know how it works XP


----------



## Tu Cielo

Xtraneous said:


>


Awesome lol. Are you going to do another skype group chat thingy?


----------



## Xtraneous

Tu Cielo said:


> Awesome lol. Are you going to do another skype group chat thingy?


Yea, sometime next week probably.  If you want in hit me up with your username.


----------



## ace123

Hey I'm here feel free pm me your id. for skype that is


----------



## Watercoulour

You should add me! I'm around your age (16 in a few months). I can't talk well atm because my wisdom teeth were pulled and it hurts to talk/hard to talk because of meds XD

Name:

Mr_Monocle.

My SA is lingering, but really, its only towards a certain type of people for various reasons. I also lost my phone so i im bedridden with skype and facebook as my only source of socialization (aside from here) :3


----------



## Xtraneous

Sunday, March 11 @ 7pm CST (-6) is when the next lil chat shall happen. Questions, concerns, thoughts, whatevessssssss pm me.


----------



## Lmatic3030

works for me.

I think i should have my mic working by then.


----------



## Xtraneous

Lmatic3030 said:


> works for me.
> 
> I think i should have my mic working by then.


yessssssssss. I got mine. we can yell at every1 else.


----------



## Warpedsanity

My mic works as well as I'm playing WoW and using ventrilo =P


----------



## Xtraneous

Warpedsanity said:


> My mic works as well as I'm playing WoW and using ventrilo =P


^_^ good.


----------



## Lmatic3030

sorry i missed todays meetup. I ended up getting sidetracked with other things


----------



## Tu Cielo

I had to work last night so I couldn't go on skype for the meetup >.< 

Oh well here's my username for next time: Jadex20


----------



## Xtraneous

kk added u


----------



## InMyDreams55

Xtraneous said:


> Sunday, March 11 @ 7pm CST (-6) is when the next lil chat shall happen. Questions, concerns, thoughts, whatevessssssss pm me.


Oh sh** i missed it! Oh well i'll catch the next one....


----------



## Findedeux

Would like to do the group thing.

Also would like to chat on skype if anyone interested.

username: ernie.berten


----------



## Elad

Does ospi still run the group thing? If there is one can someone add me? - daleyfz


----------



## awesome

Feel free to add me everyone!

Username: Speevex


----------



## Deathsmelody

Deathsgotgame

add me if you wish


----------



## Xtraneous

Monday, March 26 @ 7pm CST. Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Let's get it goin


----------



## Findedeux

Xtraneous: So you will call us for the group thing?


----------



## Xtraneous

Findedeux said:


> Xtraneous: So you will call us for the group thing?


Yep. ^_^


----------



## whatevzers

j0hn255 with a zero. I'm down


----------



## slimswavy

ducksonghoneybear


----------



## laura024

bemyhero24


----------



## Daylight

nyc.dreamer


----------



## mike285

Mine's on my profile. Feel free to add me.


----------



## Shepard91

Milky_1991

Would prefer people from UK. Dont have microphone so text and maybe cam only


----------



## airulqiz20

*Skype*

You can add me on Skype airulqaiz20


----------



## SupaDupaFly

Username: freelane_1 add me peeps


----------



## Findedeux

Xtraneous: Did the group thing ever happen because I never got a call?


----------



## comfort

sascomfort
Add me people.


----------



## Xtraneous

Findedeux said:


> Xtraneous: Did the group thing ever happen because I never got a call?


Nah, people are really inconsistent with logging on, haha.


----------



## TheOutsider

butiadoreyou

I'm hardly ever on. One on one convos freak me the eff out.


----------



## Xtraneous

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f53/vent-server-talking-software-for-sas-172758/


----------



## Stanley Joe

Im on Skype. MJskype818. Add me


----------



## cities

My skype name is downtown1313

Feel free to add me or talk to me.


----------



## Flyguy

flyguy_89 I like to chat and meet new people


----------



## pbandjam

Anyone who likes to talk add me: nodashes


----------



## kapa

scipio40
i'd love to talk, but i must warn you im quiet boring.


----------



## Kittycake0011

Sugarbitsgirl123
Wont bite i promise


----------



## melaniejane17

*Skype*

melaniejaneee

anybody, feel free to add me if you want to talk whether it's about anxiety or how much you love cats, I'm up for a chat.


----------



## JadedCalalily

Jessabella519


----------



## Mahglazzies

I'm REALLY bad with one-on-one skype chats. Even when it's with close relatives or close friends. I don't know what it is, it's just... scary.

I might hand off my Skype username sometime soon though. Just got to think if I'm ready to have strangers add me and attempt to contact me on a regular basis. Haha.


----------



## Lightwing12star

lightwing12star, same as my username - add me

If anyone else is feeling lonely would be great to chat!

xxx


----------



## lettersnumbers

*Skype*

Loopylass502

On there most times, always up for a chat.


----------



## Neutrino

Feel free to add me. I'm too nervous to add anyone :afr

(username is audreynyancat)

Suppose I should mention this - my profile says I'm from Afghanistan and I'm over 100 years old. You don't have the wrong person, that is me :b


----------



## KiwiGirl

Feel free to add me too. My skype is pinkysparkle79.


----------



## loophole

i'm a pitbull lover and am also strange  just pm me if u interested in skype... hate posting it on large forums.. i'm bipolar so take that for what it is as well.... full of conversation .....sometimes....


----------



## Canadian Brotha

See my profile & add me if you please


----------



## Comfortably Miserable

Feel free to add me!

rgeorgi3


----------



## Mia Q

.


----------



## Prometheus7

pm me, gals only thanks


----------



## Don Gio

Add me socratores78
Minimum age 25 +


----------



## applesauce5482

Message me if you wanna skype  That'd be fun.


----------



## NoHeart

If anyone wants to talk to a friendless geek just add me on Skype.
It is Nihil.man


----------



## unbreakable damages

If anyone wants to skype just message me.


----------



## lifeache

my skype os artistvsrae. anyone feel free to add me


----------



## bluesjay

jay.drieling


----------



## Elad

Ii already posted it some point earlier but I cant be bothered searching, so add me if you want I'm almost always free to talk.

daleyfz


----------



## Heyoki

ekim221 if you fancy a natter :yes


----------



## PineconeMachine

pm me if you wanna know my skype


----------



## sad123

Green eyed Indian.. Am up for cam and messaging !

Girls.. I would love to hear from ya !

Skype: anilnp90



x


----------



## amene

and.trying is mine.


----------



## Octal

geth.cloak 
Feel free to blah blah.


----------



## imarchello

Does this even work? You post your ID and people add you..?


----------



## Christa25

christa.marie.jardine


----------



## laura024

Looking to practice my social skillz

bemyhero24


----------



## CWe

I'm down to skype with you all! even though im scared as ever! LETS DO IT !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toppington

I will probably smash the decline button instantly should anyone ever actually decide to add me and call me, but oh well. I try to leave it open most of the day because I do "talk" to a couple of people every now and then. And by talk, I mean sit there awkwardly with my mic muted 90% of the time, listening to them talk about various things that usually don't interest me. 

jack.owens187


----------



## DesperateOne

calyps019


----------



## Demerzel

Demzerl_from_SAS (I was slightly intoxicated when I made my account so I misspelled Demerzel)

I'm not on often, but am up for voice chatting. 

Please let me know u're from SAS so I know u're not a serial killer. :lol

Or at least one w/ social anxiety :O


----------



## DesperateOne

Can someone please voice chat with me? Because I feel like I'll fail this english test that I'm taking in a week...  

my skype name is 2 posts above lol


----------



## AfraidToSpeak

I guess I could give it a shot.
Skype name: iLoveHollyDena


----------



## Banzai

Made one recently. Username is: Shentanigans 

Umm I'm planning to learn photography so if you know about it, then that's cool. Also like nature, culture, stuff like that...Also am a university student who is trying to sort themselves out e.g trying to get into reading, learning the basics of cooking etc....so yeah! Let's talk if any of this is mildly relevant!


----------



## BeepBeepSwerve

If you send me a pm, I'll give my screenname or just add you. I am comfortable now with voice chatting and such, and I hope that won't be off-putting. I guess my sas profile gives a bit of an idea about me, so if you connect with any of that, feel free to chat if you wish it.


----------



## kapa

Posted my info before, sadly no one added me.
Oh well, ill try again I guess

skype user: scipio40


----------



## arnie

Banzai said:


> Made one recently. Username is: Shentanigans
> 
> Umm I'm planning to learn photography so if you know about it, then that's cool. Also like nature, culture, stuff like that...Also am a university student who is trying to sort themselves out e.g trying to get into reading, learning the basics of cooking etc....so yeah! Let's talk if any of this is mildly relevant!


Hey can you add me. I'm curious to know what it's like to talk to another aspie. I wonder if it's like when two Americans meet in a foreign country and realize they both know English so they don't have to keep trying to conjugate verbs and remember grammar rules. They can just talk normally.


----------



## Tyler Bro

My skype is to the lefft

<---


----------



## Warpedsanity

warpedsanity 

Posted before but I'm using this account now, feel free too message me. Can also do voice/cam on my macbook.


----------



## anxiousguy

Message me if you wanna skype


----------



## Nefury

If we've spoken on here a bit before, or for whatever reason you'd like to talk to me, please message me and I'll give you my username.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

See my profile(left) for my link, I'm usually on & always up for a chat


----------



## dotexe

Skype: darko5561

Message me anytime xD


----------



## lyric

shoshone.huey

Add me.


----------



## sas111

Only if it were a cam only thing at first..don't think anyone would add me so, no real point in posting.


----------



## dragon9234

flyerbyday is my skype name. ... im new to this so add me XD


----------



## Openyoureyes

message me on here if you want my skype


----------



## Shayd

.


----------



## JAkDy

If you want to Skype me please PM me and I'll think about it. I'm still really nervous about the idea though and on the fence a bit.


----------



## lettersnumbers

Loopylass502 add me and let's chat, it would be nice to get to know some of you.


----------



## homesickalien

coldwives, if you want to talk....


----------



## Canadian Brotha

thesoundsculptor


----------



## TheGamingCoder

Hello all here's my skype if anyone wants to add me miecraafter would be nice to get to know you all


----------



## Matt21

matt.aldkins


----------



## GoodKidMadCity

My Skypes below


----------



## ShadyGFX

Add my skype  :ShadyGFX

Why doesn't somebody start a SAS group chat?


----------



## Princess143

sarah.hume.4... feel free to add I need more skype buddies


----------



## Virtue

uk-blandy-
Add if u want


----------



## Princess143

thanks everyone for the adds  its really nice to have more contacts


----------



## Tania I

I'm not a native English speaker, and live in GMT+7 timezone.

skypeID: irene.tania


----------



## lizzy19

I havent anyone on skype.have u guys?


----------



## awfulness

ok im being silly i want to talk to people and be social over the internet

richarddontdoit add me and we will converse about either the nature of the universe or about why this girl played with my heart so cruelly or we could just talk about how much sad sucks. doesnt that sound fun?






probably not huh.....  im a mess


damn im tripping


----------



## shyguydan222

Add me @ dlamacraft82


----------



## Strwbrry

Strwbrry.s

Add me ^-^


----------



## blucerto

Skype: blucerto


----------



## Shadow2009

aaroncampbell93

Text/cam only though


----------



## sas111

dezireddmtpara-beauty


----------



## Tu Cielo

Jadex20


----------



## Jollygoggles

Jollygoggles

Add away!


----------



## toby099

add me , tobiascarsot


----------



## JR217

jaker226 - feel free to add me


----------



## notna

antonbuck


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

justregularchase

add me


----------



## aloirt

tkevy59

Add me please.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

oh wait it's justregularchaselol

lol


----------



## WolfehJ

jkforum - anyone can add me


----------



## Shooterrr

My conversational skills need work.
I'm down for voice/video chatting as long as you're not a creeper.

username: gorideabike


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

My Skype handle is denizenofdespair


----------



## Kakumbus

skype Redfield1002

Can voice chat or video, not too shy online so yeah.


----------



## MoonForge

Mine is moonforge, which is the same as my name here xD I don't expect anyone to add me, but no scary or unfriendly people please, and i prefer using text IM on skype, because video chatting with me or calling is very akward, i have done it in a group though, but then they talk and i just listen and sometimes say a bit, i hope others have had luck by posting their skype name here!

Oh and in the unlikely case that you want to add me but can't find me *its happened before* just let me know in a pm here or something, it feels too rude for me to add people of who i don't know if they want me to add them, sorry i rambled : o


----------



## TheExplosionist

Skype: theexplosionist

Add me if you wish.


----------



## GunnyHighway

exggunnyhighway is mine.


----------



## Kakumbus

So guys , let's be honest here, how many people have added you? I've got 1 ^^


----------



## MollyAmins

MollyAmins


add me


----------



## silicone93

PM for mine


----------



## cabwe3

someone please talk to me, I'm desperate for some interaction. male or female doesn't matter I just want some friends. Thank you


----------



## SierraMAXX

Private Message me if you want to know mine. 
Not willing to show boobs. (too many people ask that as it is)


----------



## Rich19

SierraMAXX said:


> Private Message me if you want to know mine.
> Not willing to show boobs. (too many people ask that as it is)


:lol 
I apologies on behalf of the male gender


----------



## Billius

args_billius


----------



## Canucklehead

bustanopolis

Also underneath my avatar 

<---

Always down to chat, especially when I should be working.


----------



## mario11

pls add my skype: marionrico11


----------



## Ohnoes2191

Mine is ... *ahem* mmmbabies. Please don't ask lol. I'm definitely up for chatting, just let me know you're from SAS please


----------



## rockstarlive

pmanhez-skype

Add me!


----------



## RockmanJL9981

Hi skype name is jaydogjl9981

thanks


----------



## mesmerize

anyone wanna add me? i feel kinda lonely, none i sent friend requests to on here adds me me back but 1 perrson lol

skype is beautifulbright


----------



## silicone93

mesmerize said:


> anyone wanna add me? i feel kinda lonely, none i sent friend requests to on here adds me me back but 1 perrson lol
> 
> skype is beautifulbright


I'll add you in the morning


----------



## mesmerize

okay


----------



## Calypso

m.b.ahmed3


----------



## cak

Mine is skylark198888.. I'm not good with talking, but I try my best. :teeth


----------



## cak

cak said:


> Mine is skylark198888.. I'm not good with talking, but I try my best. :teeth


Oh and I don't get on that much..


----------



## lenny4xo

mines sarah.loder


----------



## Billywig

.


----------



## Cam1

Skype name: Cambiss


Or name search "Cameron Bisson" .... I'm the only one 

OR just hit the little logo under my info.


----------



## Spainz

Hola! Skypename : business822
My english is not perfect though


----------



## PWTC

I realised today that one of the reasons i joined this site was to make some friends and i've kind of not done that. So i made a skype account specifically for this site. I'll try and be on at least once a day for a few hours and we can talk about anything. I'll add others from this thread too.

Skype: PwtSAS


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko

Mine is dealsneverwalking  I tend to think I'm a pretty good conversationalist xD I ask a lot of questions though and I'm pretty weird.  Anyone that's okay with that can add me lawl


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko

LilyDelia said:


> Mine is dealsneverwalking  I tend to think I'm a pretty good conversationalist xD I ask a lot of questions though and I'm pretty weird.  Anyone that's okay with that can add me lawl


I'm also online everyday xD I have no life ._.


----------



## brainstew

mine is michaelwilseque


----------



## Krum

ID: Krumeater

Happy to chat with anyone.

I usually just have IM conversations on there, but I'm happy to do webcam chats if you want some exposure therapy or something.


----------



## arnie

ArnieJ64


----------



## sunrisesunset2

fridac9


----------



## Sunkisst

Random chats r best when im bored

mine is sunkisstrini


----------



## OTESFU

billmcgill2

I rarely use skype because I have only 2 contacts. Add me.


----------



## JadedCalalily

jessabella519 (username)


----------



## Dany123456

You can also join in faceflow full free.here you can make new friends then you can free video,audio chat with your friends.


----------



## Yamirami

koolo.limpah


----------



## ovo

contact.orisue 

I usually use it for business, but socially is accepted to! 
add me and leave Social Anxiety support in the Friend request, so I know who you're. :*)


----------



## Moment of Clarity

I just found this thread. It seems like any conversations would be a bit random. How is this working for anyone who's added people?


----------



## LostProphet

Moment of Clarity said:


> I just found this thread. It seems like any conversations would be a bit random. How is this working for anyone who's added people?


I have had some nice conversations and even made some friends  You already have SA in common so if you need some conversation ammo you can just talk and relate about that


----------



## cooperativeCreature

leo.tran.8

I'm really bored. I'll talk to anyone about anything! :kma


----------



## sas111

dezireddmtpara-beauty


----------



## Moment of Clarity

Decent chance I just bit off more than I can chew.


----------



## NoHeart

nihil.man

Add me but do talk to me, I remove people who I don't talk to


----------



## Warpedsanity

Mine is brojason06 feel free to ad me I'm usually bored as well  

If your into video chat I would have to use my Mac, my desktop only uses voice ATM.


----------



## Queen of Spades

esther.james75 

I only use text chat


----------



## losthylian

potionshop

Add me and we will conquer the world together. One socially awkward check mate at a time.


----------



## ztraightedge

ztraightedge


----------



## Kakumbus

redfield1002


----------



## TempleOfJupiter

jupiterswe

I'd like to practice my english pronunciation and also get some SA exposure, verbal or video would be fun (and slightly anxiety provoking). I can talk about anything.


----------



## Cake

-


----------



## greppel

partypooperx, I like talking to random people


----------



## Omgblood

omgbloood

new to skype btw. I'm up for chating.

actually would rather not do text at all

Actually ONLY want to do voice/cam


----------



## J_Duece

sublime_raggamuffin


----------



## Fenren

I could do with more people to chat to [well text chat anyway - not on mic :shock], I'm on more now. Add me if you want to talk to a creepy 30s guy from the UK. "jigirk" Thanks.


----------



## Noun

unnoun89


----------



## AlphaHydrae

tearsangelz

Can Talk about absolutely anything or if you need a heart to heart talk, would make me feel special


----------



## AJFA88

azlinold


----------



## Tibble

Well, windows messenger is merging with skype so im using that now. Anyone can add me, *[email protected]*. But i don't plan on doing video or voice chat XD


----------



## Xtraneous

Cybz?


----------



## missalice0306

geminiowl9210


----------



## won

angel.fenn

I'm open to talk to anyone 

I'm usually on skype with my phone so I might type kinda slow or the connection might be laggy or whatever


----------



## SevenDays

Add sevendays363 if you want to chat. I more prefer type chatting, than voice calls at this time though.

Thanks


----------



## SevenDays

SevenDays said:


> Add sevendays363 if you want to chat. I more prefer type chatting, than voice calls at this time though.
> 
> Thanks


 AAH I mean sevendays393 not 363 haha.


----------



## AussiePea

Using skype quite a lot nowadays so can add me if anyone would like to chat.

ospi.f1


----------



## James1311

Mine is citaran87, feel free to add me. I only use it for chatting with text though.


----------



## heysam

crissylily


----------



## Arthur Dent

A_Dent_42


----------



## rymo

rrb7623


----------



## Paper Samurai

dunno if I posted in here, but :

paranoidandroid99


----------



## Christa25

Could really, really use someone to talk to.. depression and rejection sucks. 

christa.marie.jardine


----------



## Immature or Insecure

rai.white4 text chat only


----------



## lzzy

add me if you feel like chatting! 
tamriel- (yes yes elder scrolls )


----------



## James1311

Apparently my name was wrong when I posted before. If you use [email protected] that should work.. I think.


----------



## notepad

Hi ! My skype name is : n073p4d

Feel free to add me


----------



## Okajuurou

hi! my skype: okajuurou


----------



## Lightwing12star

Lightwing12Star


----------



## Nexus777

Are there WOMEN (not under 18 please best would be 20-40 or so) from EUROPE on here and want to SKYPE ? Talk or text, no video....  I have some contacts from the US, but the time difference seems to be a problem (5-7 hours)....

I dont want a RS or hit on you btw. I just feel I can talk better with women and want to learn also to talk (if u want it too, than PM me) And I dont bite (only if you like it )


----------



## JMaria06

Jubel.Maria =)


----------



## Secretaz

secretazzz


----------



## Caduceus

My Skype is my full name, so PM me if you want to add me. Up to talking to anyone: text, video, mic, you name it.


----------



## Gavroche

private message me if you want my skype! =]


----------



## NoHeart

add me or I steal your soul! : nihil.man


----------



## arnie

Kakumbus said:


> So guys , let's be honest here, how many people have added you? I've got 1 ^^


I was friended by one person, but then the sas username she told me didn't exist so I blocked her. :stu


----------



## Tibble

NoHeart said:


> add me or I steal your soul! : nihil.man


Gimme me soul back!


----------



## Mr Grey

Usually not there but im RubenX2012


----------



## Canucklehead

Don't even bother

Everyone will remove you eventually.

Especially the opposite gender.


----------



## Tibble

Canucklehead said:


> Don't even bother
> 
> Everyone will remove you eventually.
> 
> Especially the opposite gender.


But i make an effort to talk with people :/


----------



## Mr Grey

Mr Grey said:


> Usually not there but im RubenX2012


I forgot to add that I'm 40 freaking years old so, please, no young kids nor jailbaits.


----------



## Kakumbus

Canucklehead said:


> Don't even bother
> 
> Everyone will remove you eventually.
> 
> Especially the opposite gender.


This (Almost) everyone.


----------



## Secretaz

Mr Grey said:


> I forgot to add that I'm 40 freaking years old so, please, no young kids nor jailbaits.


What is so bad with young kids?


----------



## skogbrann

rebivsds, probably the worst username ever, but was the only thing I came up with


----------



## SurfinDead

Not always on it, but typically leave it up. Message me if you want to talk or something, I'll do my best not to avoid you, haha.

hardrockzombies


----------



## Aenela

My skype name is aeneles (aenela was taken apparently, lol)
i'm 22 and from canada if that is of any value, feel free to add me


----------



## CeresZal

I'm hardly on skype and i don't make calls but i'm there to chat, so add me if you wish.

CeresZal


----------



## PHD in Ebonics

psychedelicbuffet


----------



## puppy

My Skype name is enndubyu

Anyone feel free to add me, I have a lot of downtime at school and would love to chat!


----------



## IdontMind

Anyone can add me, the only social interaction I get in my 20 feet below surface bunker is with my depressed ape.

bluntensean


----------



## BrookeHannigan

nm
19 female from europe artist,


----------



## kelizah

Skype name is niahflame

message me first before you add me.


----------



## hoddesdon

broxbourne2

I am trying to get the audio working - video and messaging work all right. I would appreciate being able to have Skype sessions to do that.


----------



## loneranger

Mine is txbro12 for messaging.


----------



## SketchyA

.


----------



## Kakumbus

Redfield1002, im not an artist.


----------



## Queen of Spades

essy.j66

You may add this lonely soul if you like.


----------



## loneranger

No problem, buddy. You probably realized though this is a skype directory.


----------



## Shadow2009

aaroncampbell93 

edit - please only add me if you're gonna make an effort to talk, otherwise i'll end up deleting you.  (no point adding someone if you're not even gonna say "hi")


----------



## gilberto

add me on manokcluckcluck


----------



## Juice box

Meeerrrrr.... Mine's already on my profile here, but it's madjuicebox. Pretty much always on.. Cause I have no life...


----------



## notna

my skype:
antonbuck


----------



## Evo

overvoltagenz


----------



## Nesa

my skype id is nesa778 if anyone wants to chat. quiet, awkward silences are okay too.


----------



## Banco

mines jesse_cornuts for anyone interested. Oh and i like chocolate obviously


----------



## bennyboy92

Bennyboy921 add me


----------



## mesmerize

some creepy ppl add me and they dotn say who they are lol -.-


----------



## AussiePea

lol @ the person who added me with "spineless mother****er no one likes you stay off the forum" xD. Can't help but feel sorry for whoever it is. Life will get better buddy, chin up.


----------



## DappleGrey

biorayzz


----------



## thisismeyo

feel free to add me. ^_^ my skype is under my profile to the left


----------



## Miwo

I just got a webcam and decided to install Skype for the first time. 
my name is to the left in my profile... If adding me please say who you are on the forum

Definitely could use the conversational practice


----------



## Letmebe

Hardly online but I got three skype ID's, the one you guys can add if you want is pakunamatata.

I generally use the other two but one is gaming related and the other is..was..semi notorious on certain sites at one point in time.

Mind you say you are from sas, and if you add a rude message I will remove you.
Also keep in mind I am asexual, so if you are looking for a gf (to both genders) please do not add.

pakunamatata what a wonderful phrase..


----------



## shinghan

We should do like a skype chat group o=. Add me jdangboltz


----------



## sunflowerdreams

*I'm available to skype!*

 skype name: jackiejuniooo


----------



## puffyrock2

Just got my first camera today and installed Skype. Interested to test everything out. My username is puffyrock2.


----------



## casteez907

I could always use another friend. Pretty lonely and depressed lately. I won't bring you down though, I try to stay positive. My skype name is TreR90.


----------



## Noca

keith45678

Feel free to add me and just send me a msg.


----------



## BillDauterive

*erdydesi 

The * is an n

I guess I want to stay anonymous, not have anyone find out that I am here.


----------



## St3ph3n

stephen.duncanson1

send me a message I dont have my mic on this computer
or just send me a PM on here


----------



## NotMyFaultInOurStars

Hi I'm new here!! Names Jason :] New Skype: draikofi


----------



## Things Unsaid

balambbesieged

I could use some people on at various hours of the day to talk about various subjects with. A little stimulation now and then is nice.


----------



## ThatOneGuy9

Just joined today! Add me if you wish DiviningInOpenWounds


----------



## Phoenix547

xkyoki


----------



## a degree of freedom

fursich3mber

Always happy to chat


----------



## Cylon

Qrtyuy


----------



## 84C35CCDRW

feel free to add me anyone Daddy_BamBam


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

You guys are brave.


----------



## 84C35CCDRW

Donnie in the Dark said:


> You guys are brave.


How so?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

84C35CCDRW said:


> How so?


 Offering to chat with strangers!
I guess it doesn't have to be video though. Still quite brave in my book, good for everyone who has put themselves up for it.


----------



## 84C35CCDRW

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Offering to chat with strangers!
> I guess it doesn't have to be video though. Still quite brave in my book, good for everyone who has put themselves up for it.


everyone has to start some where tho right?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

84C35CCDRW said:


> everyone has to start some where tho right?


 Absolutely. Although for me, even though my SA is mild, I think the idea of talking to people on skype is more scary than face to face. Maybe just because I'm not used to it.


----------



## NotMyFaultInOurStars

Never a bad thing to have more friends x] 
Skype: draikofi


----------



## Lonely n Cold

My Skype: QuadPoker.

Add me if you want.  Should be interesting. :>


----------



## Stormtalon

My skype ID is Groltag.


----------



## ShiroNeko

Hello all, would anyone be interested in making a skype group, and having voice calls? This way we could practice speaking in a group. If anyone's interested post here, and let's get something set up. My Skype is NekoAtelier.


----------



## DJKav

*Skype*

Add me so we can start voice chat : cpaae11


----------



## Astraia

deirdreastraia, if people feel like adding me


----------



## heysam

crissylily


----------



## Rainbat

captainawesome54.

I'll chat with anyone.

ADD ME.

_I dare you._


----------



## Ignopius

Parker.cascia


----------



## crazy baby

moonstonedxx

Anyone feel free to add me, anyone at all. I will be your friend. :3 I'm a pretty good pal.

I'm on skype quite a bit.


----------



## Insidious0205

insidious0205

Feel free to add me!


----------



## lightningstorm

Hi everyone, my skype name is tbabs36. If anyone wants to chat, add me.


----------



## anastasia228

Please feel free to add me if you'd like to chat
my skype id is sstarfishyy


----------



## KaoJ

pezftw, if anyone wants to add me.


----------



## Kanova

fallen.jester


----------



## AJFA88

reposting mine: azlinold


----------



## Limmy

limmy.****thepolis

^ D: CENSORSHIP!


----------



## cal1992

callan.davies92 is my skype anyone and everyone add me please, I want to talk to people and make some friends for a change


----------



## Aenela

just gonna repost mine because i have a bit of a shortage of people to talk to haha. anyone can add me:

aeneles


----------



## lonelygirl33

mine is bokonismistruth


----------



## ThisIsWater

blue.house.painter

feel free to talk about personal stuff. i think im a pretty ok listener


----------



## bluecrime

Might as well put my new Skype account on here, though I don’t think it’s likely anyone will add me…
Bluecrime3


----------



## BillDauterive

*erdydesi

* is an n


----------



## slytherin

leela.suxx


----------



## Cam1

Cambiss


----------



## Spritz11

Lola.Ivey. I don't bite :3


----------



## Limmy

Spritz11 said:


> Lola.Ivey. I don't bite :3


lies


----------



## harrison

facebook:donwoollard


----------



## Spritz11

Limmy said:


> lies


I have no idea what on earth you could be insinuating Limmy :O!


----------



## Limmy

Spritz11 said:


> I have no idea what on earth you could be insinuating Limmy :O!


:O insinuating?!?! i meant that in the nicest way!! <3


----------



## asw12345

andrew.williams0325


----------



## Spritz11

Limmy said:


> :O insinuating?!?! i meant that in the nicest way!! <3


Stop making me seem like I have a dirty mind. We all know what you're like, and damn well what you REALLY meant!<3


----------



## Limmy

Spritz11 said:


> Stop making me seem like I have a dirty mind. We all know what you're like, and damn well what you REALLY meant!<3


haha  <3


----------



## Alectron

Alectron101


----------



## inerameia

omofca


----------



## sas111

Dezireddmtpara-beauty


----------



## gunner21

gunner.21


----------



## shygirl86

vege.cat

27, genderless, nz. i don't really like chat, prefer to just IM


----------



## James1311

I think I messed mine up last time I entered it.

It should be james.aidkl, i'm always looking for new people to talk with.


----------



## whiteWhale

:yay


----------



## Larkspur

Add me!
<--- click the little skype icon under my info.


----------



## sad123

anilnp90


----------



## Warpedsanity

warpedsanity


----------



## Kakumbus

redfield1002


----------



## In Flames

jesse.0000


----------



## Zatch

Guess I should go ahead and throw my Skype here too. Skype: Veraviro
I am up to talk about anything, though I'll say now that religion isn't my strong suit; don't have one. Anything else is fair game.


----------



## anastasia228

sstarfishyy

feel free to add me!


----------



## Gavroche

PM me for my skype


----------



## Keyblade

<= Click the skype button and feel free to add


----------



## Fenrir

Hi, I'm new around here. I'm from Manchester in the UK. My Skype name is fenrir2992. I'd prefer to just IM for the time being. It would be really nice to meet some new people, so feel free to add me.


----------



## Lil Sebastian

Mine is my name here. But without a space. And with an underscore. So I guess that would make it lil_sebastian 

Yes, that sounds about right.


----------



## bobbythegr8

pm me for skype


----------



## loneranger

Do yall actually use a camera?


----------



## ChelseeTee

Add me! I'm chelsee_tee23


----------



## Zatch

Sent requests to a few people here, hopefully I can make something of it. =D


----------



## stinky

here's mine. mantis9993. first person to add me gets five bucks.


----------



## Elad

I think mine is lost somewhere in this thread but I'm really bored at the moment so anyone is welcome to add me, just as long as I don't get randoms calls with heavy breathing or penis video calls.

user: daleyfz


----------



## zojirushi

Elad said:


> I think mine is lost somewhere in this thread but I'm really bored at the moment so anyone is welcome to add me, just as long as I don't get randoms calls with heavy breathing or penis video calls.
> 
> user: daleyfz


That's all I have to offer.


----------



## Elad

zojirushi said:


> That's all I have to offer.


----------



## zojirushi

Elad said:


>


----------



## Nexus777

Elad said:


> Idon't get randoms calls with heavy breathing or penis video calls.


So you got these in the past ? Just curious.... tell :clap


----------



## OuroborosBumblez

Elektro_Sethumsan


I don't discriminate..if you're scrolling and feel the need to add me! go right ahead. I'm not afraid of communication.*online*


----------



## TheSwede

I'm up for chatting with anyone about anything so don't hesitate to add me!

I think the skype thingy to the left works, or if it doesn't just send a message.


----------



## sas111

PM me skype .. I don't want to take any more risks with frisky men


----------



## Hex00

skype: mega.crown

usually up to talk about random stuff.


----------



## fIashforward

f1ashforward


----------



## loneranger

I'm scared of using video calls.:sly:


----------



## nr385e

feel free to add on Skype: nr385e

Please be of similar age (20+) & gay-friendly.


----------



## xlarryjx

Hey feel free to add me skype name is larryj1729


----------



## NoHeart

I am going to regret this but go ahead and add me, it's nihil.man


----------



## tomschill

tomschill_

Would love chat with you wonderful people.


----------



## SoclAnxty

SoCalSA123

24 year old guy with bad SA

Feel free to add =D


EDIT: added 20 or so people

I'm very bad at this conversation thing bty....


----------



## ricardo

live:rick92707

...I think that is my Skype contact... --am not familiar with this at all! haha :b

I think I might add a lot of you to just check this out... (if I even know how to use this! haha:b)

Might not be available lots of times though... we'll see!


----------



## Cyclonic

madax889

Feel free to add me

I can't do video chat, I'm not a huge fan of voice chat, I very much prefer IMing.


----------



## James1311

I've posted here before but not my skype one which I use now

Its james.aidkl. Feel free to add me.


----------



## Minkiro

I don't do video or audio. I'll talk to anyone  

msmaxxie


----------



## In Flames

jesse.0000


----------



## Thatguy55

I'm up for any kind of conversations, and will be available pretty much all the time.

My skype: j.bag123


----------



## shelbster18

I'd like some people to talk to but I don't know if I feel comfortable putting my Skype name on here. 

I only talk to people who are understanding and who'd want to talk often. It would be nice. =) I'm good at holding a conversation.

I don't really like talking about depressing stuff or SA much.


----------



## netguy

leave me a text message on skype 

uno7531


----------



## Frithrika

Okay there's a lot of pages here and I didn't spend time looking through them all so I don't know if this has been suggested, but how about a social anxiety group chat? It should probably be just writing as a lot of people (like myself) get very nervous at the idea of calls, but it could be a great way to form ourselves a small support network.

Would anyone be interested in this?


----------



## randomperson

Just installed Skype, don't have a mic yet but have a camera. PM me if you want my details to chat some time!


----------



## ricardo

*Perhaps*



Frithrika said:


> Okay there's a lot of pages here and I didn't spend time looking through them all so I don't know if this has been suggested, but how about a social anxiety group chat? It should probably be just writing as a lot of people (like myself) get very nervous at the idea of calls, but it could be a great way to form ourselves a small support network.
> 
> Would anyone be interested in this?


I think I might be interested in this. --What more specifics do you have in mind though...? --Just bounce around any ideas; I would do so, but I am EXTREMELY exhausted right now, haha, and so I am just replying to this as a way to keep the option locked in rather than leave it to wither away, haha ;-P 
I generally go into lengthier responses, haha, sometimes too long! XD --but not today, just keep me updated on this idea, alright? :yes
*Oh, and there probably are such groups already... but still! Let's see if we can get a new one or expand upon an older one!


----------



## valeriemoralesx

vali6281


----------



## Moceanu

Frithrika said:


> Okay there's a lot of pages here and I didn't spend time looking through them all so I don't know if this has been suggested, but how about a social anxiety group chat? It should probably be just writing as a lot of people (like myself) get very nervous at the idea of calls, but it could be a great way to form ourselves a small support network.
> 
> Would anyone be interested in this?


That's a good idea.

It'd be cool if the forum could get something like this going as I'm not sure hoe effective just posting your skype name on here is.


----------



## undercover latino

are there actually people going online on skype and making skype groups?, i am interested. just send me a message with your skype name and we can start up some chats .


----------



## snfuse

I'd love to chat and I'm also interested in forming a skype group. My skype name is ade.emi. Give me a heads up from SAS though or I'll think you're some creepy person. ~_~


----------



## VehementJ

I'd love to talk to people on Skype, with or without the mic. I really think it could help us all out. Nothing like taking baby steps to beat SA.


----------



## loneranger

txbro12 is mine for messaging.


----------



## AlastairJ

big_badgie is mine. I'd love to be added to the group chat if there is one. Feel free to add me


----------



## Cake

cakemakesmehappy


----------



## undercover latino

hmm no one seems to be hosting skype groups?..


----------



## malan

Anyone who wants to chat with me, just ask since my skype name is also my full real name


----------



## Lazercarp1

erm does everyone chat on the mic and cam on this things? I wanna chat to people on Skype but text will do for me


----------



## asw12345

Lazercarp1 said:


> erm does everyone chat on the mic and cam on this things? I wanna chat to people on Skype but text will do for me


Most people I've talked to just do chat.


----------



## newpierre

if anyone wants to add me for SA chat my skpe is pierrot0000


----------



## jap

Skype Username: japmorales feel free to add me


----------



## stinky

Moceanu said:


> That's a good idea.
> 
> It'd be cool if the forum could get something like this going as I'm not sure hoe effective just posting your skype name on here is.





ricardo said:


> I think I might be interested in this. --What more specifics do you have in mind though...? --Just bounce around any ideas; I would do so, but I am EXTREMELY exhausted right now, haha, and so I am just replying to this as a way to keep the option locked in rather than leave it to wither away, haha ;-P
> I generally go into lengthier responses, haha, sometimes too long! XD --but not today, just keep me updated on this idea, alright? :yes
> *Oh, and there probably are such groups already... but still! Let's see if we can get a new one or expand upon an older one!


This was actually tried about a few mths ago, but the group kinda fizzled out. If you search sas groups for chat, its called Anxiety Chat Group. I'd be up for any kind of group though. I clicked on that link thing but it didn't do anything for me. And yeah only one person has ever added me from posting to this thread.


----------



## Cam1

I've created a new Skype account. I had too many people added that I didn't talk to from when I ran the Skype Group. Also tired of getting spam calls. I've got a laptop again so I'll be on more often.

cameron.bisson


----------



## malan

malan said:


> Anyone who wants to chat with me, just ask since my skype name is also my full real name


I've added my Skype to my profile. So feel free to add me if you want


----------



## Methylol

Methylisocyanate


----------



## Fanta can

If anybody wants to make a new friend, send me a message on here and we'll skype some time. I'm a 20 year old guy from Michigan who mostly likes nerdy stuff. There's info about me on my profile if you're curious.


----------



## BrookeHannigan

I also like to meet some new people im kinda desprate for some social contacts lool...i already put my skype name on here once but loads of people stopped talking once i said i was engaged so ill just add that to avoid that problem again  my key points are: no friends,talks a lot,engaged,young female,lonely,creative,no job,online a lot add me on armastus93
I dont care about age gender country etc


----------



## Ryude

ryude1


----------



## randomperson

So has anyone set up a SAS group on Skype yet?


----------



## randomperson

lde22 said:


> Ok, I create a skype group. Hopefully I did it correctly. Go to this website and click on the Join button, and it should join you automatically to the group.
> Go here: http://www.lptestblog.info/skype


Doesn't work for me...


----------



## lde22

My skype Id is: paul.handsome3 if anyone wants to add me. I tried creating a skype group but couldn't get it to work. I think the only way to create one is to add contacts manually.


----------



## Nexus777

BrookeHannigan said:


> I also like to meet some new people im kinda desprate for some social contacts lool...i already put my skype name on here once but loads of people stopped talking once i said i was engaged so ill just add that to avoid that problem again  my key points are: no friends,talks a lot,engaged,young female,lonely,creative,no job,online a lot add me on armastus93
> I dont care about age gender country etc


Your never online ? :blank


----------



## snfuse

*starting a skype group*

I've started a skype group and I'm adding names manually which is kind of a pain no lie. If you would like to join then please look me up on skype and send a message and I'll be sure to add you. My skype name is ade.emi. 
We can figure out how to work things out as we go along. We might start off with chatting via text and graduate from there as we get more comfortable or as our bandwidth will allow.


----------



## snfuse

So the skype group seems to be working well. We're just figuring out times/ dates to chat. We'll test drive it maybe this Saturday at around 1pm US central time (7pm London time). Let me know your thoughts on this folk. There's still a lot of time before then so let me know if you have any concerns or ideas for how you want to do this.


----------



## Dreary

my name is dariadamedreary, will be happy to make new friends!!!


----------



## Kalliber

add me.. Can try voice lol..CAN* ok 
zeak16
just looking for peeps


----------



## MobiusX

mobiusxavier


----------



## Zerix

sure =p

ironmunkee is da name


----------



## Ded Negatives

dead_negatives

Might as well do SOMETHING with this program that just sits on my netbook wasting space.


----------



## Daylight

nyc.dreamer


----------



## ReleaseMe

I have Skype on my tablet that I sometimes use. I'll talk to anybody, about anything pretty much 

dms19892


----------



## notepad

Might've posted my skype earlier. here it is again just in case 

skype : n073p4d


----------



## Spainz

Hey, business822. Ismine.

Add if you like


----------



## snfuse

If you want to join the skype group it might be necessary to contact someone else that's already in it. I think there are a few people who are actively adding people so I hope someone will step forward so people can know who to direct their contacts too. Cheers.


----------



## RichBigD

Add me people...richjf0712


----------



## Horacio

If anyone wants to skype just PM


----------



## Kalliber

Add me o: i can do voice too if you want
zeak16


----------



## coverupeve

is there an actual group you guys talk to or this just random people adding random people? lol


----------



## randomperson

There are a few groups but it's not mainly talking about social anxiety. Someone has to add you or you add them then they add you to a group.


----------



## dizzyizzy919

dizzyizzy919...I think


----------



## GermanShyMan

i am german, 28 years old and i searching new international contacts for learning englisch. i am very shy in real life. my skype name is patrick-1985-


----------



## Introspect

i would really value some contacts on skype, i would like to be able to talk to a person now and then, via text at first. voice later if we both choose to. i'd like to be able to discuss social anxiety, this board, experiences, and hopefully move onto some other conversations that lead onto some common ground of interest.

some common ground might be;

Films
being a Creative; Writer/Photography/Artist etc
Technology/Computers/Apple
Philosophy
a bit of Science maybe
Psychology
and even Astrology if anybody practices it or reads into it (i mean more than your average weekly horoscope) or if you're just interested.
a little Gaming maybe (iOS/PC/Mac/PlayStation)

probably more, if you're interested and think we might click as chat buddies
be sure to PM me for my Skype/MSN/iMessage, i'd be glad to add you.

i won't explicitly put my contact info in this post because i don't want google indexing my details.


----------



## hoodooed

I'd love to talk about almost anything with whoever from this site, so feel free to hit me up: _hal.d.b_


----------



## basuraeuropea

jordi.coronel is mine.

greater san diego area gay guys especially welcomed to message!


----------



## Secret Sparkplug

I prefer text but can do voice sometimes once we're comfortable. Especially interested in talking to Minnesotans and others in college. Be sure to mention you found me on SAS and who you are here.

Skype: cilantrobandit


----------



## Clockworker

I'm generally too shy for voice (partly due to accent), but someday, who knows? Anyway, if you want to chat me up, add frdneto.


----------



## Kalliber

[


----------



## jokesock

my skype is holdmycup

I'm into stuff like anime/manga, games, nba, but I'm down to talk about anything.


----------



## dotexe

Im down for text/voice chat with whoever.

Skype - darko5561


----------



## mollywang2013

*your skype name?*



One on One said:


> I just got Skype...anyone want to chat?


I will add you!


----------



## scooby

Yeah, if anyone would like to add me, please PM me. Looking to hopefully make some new friends.


----------



## nikolez

my skype name is nefuente. add me on sas too so i know who you are


----------



## Warpedsanity

Starting to actually use skype again so feel free to add me. Have a mic so I'm open to that as well as a webcam on my macbook, need to get a webcam for my desktop though.

Warpedsanity


----------



## blu xo

I thought it was just for vid chat but after reading some of your comments, realize it's not.

Anyway, just created an account. Username is same as in here: blu_xo
Feel free to add me! Shouldn't be hard to figure out how to use it. Lol

Would be nice to make friends with other SASers!


----------



## jap

Some of my SAS friend recently started on doing group calls. It would be nice for some people to join us especially those who can joke around. If you can't do a group call now, we could let you talk one on one first till you're ready. Only problem is time difference but we're managing. So if you want to join, feel free to join. Just PM me your skype details and I will add you.


----------



## Kalliber

zeak16 
add me


----------



## lizdecember

i just made one because i might need it for one of my classes. its lizdecember


----------



## LightningMuse

My skype is nerdrageeee. :3


----------



## vela

This is probably one of the more insane things I've done lately... But if anyone does want to talk with me on Skype, send me a message!


----------



## Rich224

I have not use Skype in a long time... Maybe its time I start using it again . Add me: rich0664


----------



## Daylight

nyc.dreamer


----------



## Arstylinson

mine is ohfairydust


----------



## sad123

anilnp90





x


----------



## Dear turtle

I am also interesting in some skype buddies but only messaging for now. Please pm me for my skype details


----------



## neverwin

neverwinxi


----------



## GoodKidMadCity

Skypes under my name add me.


----------



## Rich19

Shydragon 19. Don't mind video, voice or just text and i'm friendly to everyone


----------



## LittleQ

Mine is sirphil83

Feel free to add.


----------



## DetachedGirl

alex_1122x add me ,because I get so bored at times it's unbelievable.....


----------



## dal user

I joined yesterday, pm me if you wish to chat or anything and I'll give you my username. 18 and over only though.


----------



## Flypilotfly

Anyonr can add me.
Amberr_wolf,
I do chat and voice since my cam is broken at the moment.


----------



## licorice

Anyone want to complain about midterms? :lol 

heartofhotsauce


----------



## grummessi

grayman97

i get bored too lol


----------



## alinicole94

Add if you want: ali_nicole94


----------



## jasiony

Add me, jasiony73, guy or girl I'll talk to everyone. It'd be nice to talk to people like me verbally


----------



## Larkspur

Add me! 

(<---click on the little Skype icon under my username info)


----------



## Josephus

josephc87


----------



## Medli

psychoticdove - feel free to add me.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

foundandlost1


----------



## won

ask me for my skypeee

I don't usually like calling/webcamming until I'm comepletely comfortable with a person but anyways I'd love to talk to some people with similar interests as me ^^


----------



## zstandig

skype is zstandig


----------



## NoHeart

new profile mr.braun.man

Add me ladies


----------



## hannahm

Hey I could do with some more friends on skype feel free to msg me for my name on there x


----------



## Brandeezy

brandeezyb

I need to download it though since I got a new computer


----------



## Lonelyguy111

LOVE to chat !!!

My SKYPE ID is *CHS1213.*

Thanks !:boogie:clap


----------



## PoutineDelight

Oh well, may as throw my name in here. I'd like to webcam chat or voice with girls who have SA, as I feel that's sort of a comfort, since we'll understand each other and know what we're going through. I know I'm just some random new guy on here, but can't hurt to put my name here, right? Oh as I say girls mostly because I'm more comfortable with them....plus they're better to look at. My Skype is:

nakedzombieman

Just let me know who you are when you add me.


----------



## feels

My Skype username is mildew_on_rice.

I mostly just do text based chatting. I never really use voice/video chat (even with close friends), but I might be up for that if I got comfortable enough. Anyone is welcome to add me of they wanna.


----------



## Mr Bacon

I'm up for some voice chat, or perhaps even webcam chat. Guy, girl, ugly, handsome, talkative, untalkative - come as you are!

username: datcrispybacon


----------



## dmode27

Skype name: spaceblut

Add me! I would love to get to know other people with SA.

Hm, It looks like I'm posting on a old long forgotten account.


----------



## joechung999

Joechung9999

Add [email protected] & message me that you're part of SAS. I'd love to talk to new people and talk about random stuff!! 

Practice is good 8)


----------



## Kalliber

Hmm skype name is Zeak16
Can do voice chat or just text..


----------



## Common Raven

skype name: ravenex92
Feel free too add me if you want to talk about anything or nothing at all.
Text, voice or cam, up for any of them


----------



## sad vlad

sad.vlad1

No callings, text only. I am not good at initiating conversations but will reply to whatever topic.


----------



## sparklylollipop

Hi all new girl here. I'd like to get to know some of you, text chat & maybe cam/speak when more acquainted. 

Skype user: novocainelipstick


----------



## Dogzrunning

Mine is dogzrunning13

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## beli mawr

"bolgios." with a dot.


----------



## Daylight

nyc.dreamer


----------



## SummerRae

capital9 said:


> PM me for my Skype, since it contains my real name. :yes


Do we not speak of our real names here? Guess I'm ****ed, since it is my user name, afterall.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*Lonelyguy 111 Skype*

I think I already put this up but here it is again.
My name is Chuck and this is my SKYPE.

CHS1213


----------



## wiseman

I think mine's dasgram.


----------



## loneranger

mine is txbro12. Not sure if I put it already.


----------



## Laceration

megagus88


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

I think I posted mine a long while back. Anyway, my Skype handle is DenizenOfDespair. I'm going to make more of an effort to log on to Skype since I forget about it a lot, heh.


----------



## Man or Cube

Feel free to add me if you want to chat 

man_or_cube


----------



## Stormtalon

Hey everyone! Feel free to add me, My name is Groltag on Skype.

My image is a black screen, yay camera shyness!


----------



## Jade18

If anyone wants to talk..im female,just turned 23 and I live in the Netherlands
 hoping to meet some nice people my Skype: Hemlock0104


----------



## pbandjam

Add me on Skype! I literally have like 3 people on there right now 

Username is nodashes.


----------



## notna

"anton.buffer"

feel free to add.


----------



## NoHeart

mr.braun.man

Add me


----------



## nothing else

mine is:

imcool_yes

Although I'd probably be nervous to actually video chat and I'm rarely alone....but could still consider it and chat there!


----------



## Rich224

Not up for voice or video chat right away but add me to text chat rich0664


----------



## EddieDee

I may get skype just to chat to those people who relate to me. Maybe we can video chat . It would help me to not be afraid to video chat with people.


----------



## NoHeart

mr.braun.man

Add me


----------



## xriverr

add me if y'all like 
xriverr (I am BATMAN)


----------



## Giyena

ID:raynor009

Starcraft FTW!

I'm bad with words but I'm sure we can find a subject we can talk about  Oh and my English accent is terrible.. so I'm not much of a speaker either he he..


----------



## Spritz11

Lola.Ivey Prolly posted this before but heh :3


----------



## londonguy202

Enoxyla said:


> enoxyla.enoxyla
> hit mee upp


Thanks for adding me


----------



## Enoxyla

londonguy202 said:


> Thanks for adding me


that will cost you.


----------



## DanCan

danfromjersey - add me  click now and you'll get a second Dan absolutely free!


----------



## Slaeth

slaehting, chat with meee!


----------



## TopDawgENT

Will txt chat with anyone, pm for addy.


----------



## Warpedsanity

My user name is warpedsanity on skype feel free to add me I'm trying to stay on more in the evenings after work, I also have it on my phone so you can text chat me on there. Have a mic at home if thats a thing no webcam as of yet.


----------



## Stormtalon

Hey! I'm Groltag on Skype (Now with added photo! Oh god!)


----------



## gamerguy

my skype: mroblivious1988

I like video games


----------



## nightwalker

skype: kiwiisafruit


----------



## Peyote

Mine is : exe.imtiax

Feel free to add if you need someone to talk to.


----------



## mac93

My Skype is lonelyroad93. I'm online all day


----------



## Cracklefire

My Skype ID is darkhorsevillain, I will text chat with anyone, but I only voice chat with friends.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Msbmosh

bmosher2


----------



## perennial wallflower

I created a secondary Skype for practice and chit-chat. The ID is without_stars. I don't really like calls, but I can do them if I'm not busy in the evenings.

I have a variety of interests, but have more experience with and understanding of depression than anxiety.


----------



## xPaperPlanes

Mine is badwolf-43  feel free to add me, I don't bite I just get a bit anxious sometimes. (I don't do voice chat because my mic isn't working)


----------



## randyfromsa

sonicmonkeydeathroll

My skype contact list is completely empty at the moment.


----------



## londonguy202

karthics4
Feel free to add me


----------



## Persephone The Dread

edit: removed because I don't know who some of the people adding me are and it kind of overwhelmed me, sorry


----------



## Barakiel

Mine's corporalclegg245. I'm away a lot, but I'll try to chat whenever I can


----------



## adam88johnson

jason88cubs i think lol


----------



## AllieG

My name on Skype is allieg9297. Please feel free to add me.


----------



## adam88johnson

ps i dont have aprofile pic...i cnat figure it out lol


----------



## Headband

Skype name is darkhorizn

Anybody can feel free to add me.


----------



## ClearRaindrop

my name is tara 
i like long walks on the beach.. nah im joking
add me tho im cool like ice
skype: sourpatchesx


----------



## TopDawgENT

Persephone The Dread said:


> edit: removed because I don't know who some of the people adding me are and it kind of overwhelmed me, sorry


:roll missed it


----------



## Gas Raid

Thought I posted mine. Username: Frequencylsd

I leave it on, so if I don't respond, I'm just not there yet


----------



## EricaBright

username : Ericabright25


----------



## Caduceus

GuiltyCaduceus. I also have some Skype groups going if you're interested


----------



## arcticmight

Skype name: againstthestorm

Please tell me that you found me on this forum when you add me so I know.


----------



## Anxious2

Skype name: curtspotlil

Text chat only please.


----------



## CTalie

Skype name: C.Talie

I'm a little new to the forum and have never used skype with anyone on here so if I don't message back, it's just cuz I'm a bit nervous


----------



## jennz89

Can add me on skype: shloop89


----------



## Midnightmares

It makes me nervous even typing this, but I'll give it a shot  

Username: KayleePandaBear


----------



## ToeSnails

Just add if you want, 
Evilhomer15


----------



## londonguy202

Ready to talk anytime
karthics4


----------



## taawni138

misstianarose


----------



## someguyaz

mines vombooatb


----------



## Daylight

nyc.dreamer


----------



## JMaria06

Jubel.Maria


----------



## Heyoki

mines ekim221. If you're genuine then add me.


----------



## soy sauce on toast

willowtreesarenotdangerous

: )


----------



## Canucklehead

Add me and lets talk, I'm bored.

bustanopolis


----------



## dal user

i was wondering if anybody here could help me

basically when ever somebody adds me on skype it always says i've shared my contact details with them, does that mean it will show my full name?

im just a bit anxious about that and is there anyway i can change it?


----------



## Slaeth

Rich91 said:


> i was wondering if anybody here could help me
> 
> basically when ever somebody adds me on skype it always says i've shared my contact details with them, does that mean it will show my full name?
> 
> im just a bit anxious about that and is there anyway i can change it?


No, it doesn't show your full name. Unless your full name is in your title at the very top of the screen. And if that's the case all you have to do is click that name and type in a new one.

Anyone want to chat? Add meeee - Slaehting


----------



## SmartCar

Rich91 said:


> i was wondering if anybody here could help me
> 
> basically when ever somebody adds me on skype it always says i've shared my contact details with them, does that mean it will show my full name?
> 
> im just a bit anxious about that and is there anyway i can change it?


Oh..you didn't know i was on Skype...& yeah..i don't believe your name will show up unless you put it there:yes..yeah..my name is "bigchibuzi" (if i spelt it right)


----------



## dal user

Slaeth said:


> No, it doesn't show your full name. Unless your full name is in your title at the very top of the screen. And if that's the case all you have to do is click that name and type in a new one.
> 
> Anyone want to chat? Add meeee - Slaehting


cheers. i'll add you



SmartCar said:


> Oh..you didn't know i was on Skype...& yeah..i don't believe your name will show up unless you put it there:yes..yeah..my name is "bigchibuzi" (if i spelt it right)


i'll add you to


----------



## azureyoshi

Ehh why not. It's [redacted] for anyone interested in chatting.


----------



## MajorFailure

Hi

My skype name is: jordmail

Feel free to add


----------



## bluecrime

Bluecrime3. I don’t know if I posted my skype name in this thread nor not. But yeah, I’ll probably chat to just about anyone on anything


----------



## Brandnewme

Add me it's enoxyla

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Vida

yae.chelle
(take away the period


----------



## coniconon

Mine's the same as my username, lol i'm creative, anyways... add me if you wanna talk though my english is not that good D:

Pssst, it's _coniconon_ if you haven't realized.


----------



## Priapus

my Skype is guiltyweek
I like video games, baras, and anime
just try taking to me n see if we like the same stuff


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My username is: thesoundsculptor


----------



## Callum96

stotty105 - I'd love a chat


----------



## Hadoukensensei

Hi guys my skype id is gokukamehameha2. As you can see by my user id, I'm an anime fan lol.


----------



## cooperativeCreature

^

I've posted mine before too. I think about 2-3 people added me back then. I'm always up for talking to new people.

Here it is again!

leo.tran.8


----------



## Motionless Sway

*act3scene24*

I'm gonna start using Skype again. I used to be on every day and talk to friends and be guest on podcasts and I'm thinking of doing that again.

So add me, and let me know you're from here so I know


----------



## viper02801

khizar.kaybee


----------



## Zett

My username is 'mygesss'.

It's really good if you check out my profile info before adding me, a bonus if you see my post history for the type of person I am. This way you can determine if I'm the type of the person you'd want to talk to before diving in. From my experience with people who do this we've had great lengthy conversations and are still talking today.

Having said that, feel free to add me and send me a message. I'm open to chatting to anyone and I don't filter by age/gender.


----------



## dal user

when you search for people on skype how do you know its actually them?

i searched a few of you on here to add but im not sure who's who


----------



## adam88johnson

ive been adding people

also my name on skype is jason88cubs or osmething like that


----------



## dal user

Stilla said:


> Okay, okay so I'm probably breaking the unwritten rule of this thread and posting my username again even though I just did a few pages ago but whatevah, I do what I want. I'm really bored and would find it cool to talk to some new peeps.
> 
> skogien


are you swedish?


----------



## TheThinker1

faisal-m.s

I signed up recently in order to get to know other people. We would probably start off with normal chat because I'm not really comfortable with voice chat before I get to know someone.


----------



## FleaFly87

Skype Name - FleaFly87

Will be like to get to know some people. Might take a while be fore getting to voice or video though


----------



## Savona81

My Skype details Savona1981

I am not a native speaker in English when we call


----------



## Hank Chinaski

hank-chinaski11

I am available both for chatting and language exchange


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*Skype IM and Chat Welcome ! --- Chuck *

If anyone would like to chat with instant messaging or even talk with Skype please private message me for my Skype name. :clap

*I love to chat about everything under the sun.*
Books, movies, nature, current events, religion, art, science.
*Us confirmed bookworms read about all kinds of things !

( Degree in finance, computer programming, volunteer teaching computer basics at a homeless shelter, Red Cross disaster volunteer, into making 3D art, love cats, enjoy all kinds of things. ) * 

Chuck
North Carolina, USA


----------



## Shadow2009

aaroncampbell93


----------



## adam88johnson

sorry if i dont talk right away...sometims someone els eis on my laptop


----------



## Kalliber

mines is zeak16 
o,o


----------



## lunarc

malygoseoe. 

Don't be a serial killer plx.


----------



## DreamAcrobatics

been debating whether or not to leave my skype or not....but hey f it im feeling good today so i better do it now before my mood changes or some shazam. 

cowbellmerchant is my skype name. and no i don't sell cowbells...


----------



## CEB32

chris32ceb

I would like to chat with people, age doesn't really mean anything to me unless you are under 18. Talk or chat is fine but I would prefer a little chat first.


----------



## SmartCar

SKYPE: "bigchibuzi" i preferably like chatting with people 20+ & up, as posted in some other threads..preferably people ages 20-26..or basically anyone close in age..don't mean to be ageist, just anyone who is kind friendly/polite..or likes geeky/weird stuff whatever..& if your into voice or video..that wouldn't hurt i guess:stu..i have my issues & problems..but i'm a really nice/chill receptive person..if that makes sense.


----------



## gamerguy

Here is mine again...mroblivious1988

We can talk about video games or whatever


----------



## lunarc

Malygoseoe

I'm going to try and get on more. I really want to practice speaking to people. I think I'm finally reaching a point where I'm working through my social anxiety and things are looking positive.


----------



## Kalliber

Mines zeak16


----------



## Green ru

Anybody, add me please. But my English language is bad and I prefer to chat with somebody who is not native English too.
alex.nonono1


----------



## sakuresia

my skype name is wirstar


----------



## SADtg

dirty rich said:


> 2 awkward people talking on a skype chat would be terribly uncomfortable
> 
> haha


I know right , haha &#128515;


----------



## Less Anxious

whatsinthissandwich

Don't ask...

I like offbeat conversations and talking about anxiety/depression progress, and am usually laid-back. Anything more than text is unlikely, but we'll see.

I am not a serial killer.


----------



## peril

p3r1l7


----------



## MobiusX

mobiusxavier


----------



## 1Houser1

gabrielnemeth is mine


----------



## Recessive J

my skype name: "recessivej" 

I mainly do text chat, but I'd be willing to do video call if I trusted someone enough


----------



## Minkiro

Add me, text chat only.

msmaxxie


----------



## FaeSarah

You can add me fae_sarah... 
Only text chat please


----------



## Ladymalis

ladymalis69, not always on but feel free to send a message or request my way.


----------



## LordSnow

alex.mcallister2, feel free to add, though please let me know you're from here.


----------



## Marko3

LordSnow said:


> alex.mcallister2, feel free to add, though please let me know you're from here.


mahn i rly need to add u !


----------



## Paper Samurai

lunarc said:


> Malygoseoe
> 
> I'm going to try and get on more. I really want to practice speaking to people. I think I'm finally reaching a point where I'm working through my social anxiety and things are looking positive.


Same here man. I really want to talk to people that I don't know more often:b My Skype is paranoidandroid99 if anyone wants to add me. (just mention SAS so I know where you're from)


----------



## Apoc

Apoc.Alypse


----------



## CaspianDragon

Feel free to add me. 

CaspianDragon


----------



## NormalLad

Shyboy 110 

I do voice calls I also use text chat

Please feel free to add me


----------



## SummerRae

summerrae122


be a serial killer pls.


----------



## Marko3

SummerDay122 said:


> summerrae122
> 
> be a serial killer pls.


----------



## SummerRae

Marko3 said:


>


u killed breakfast.

*****.


----------



## ashish2199

_ashish2199 <-- Thats me

If you enjoy random conversations like i do then add me 
btw I am 20 year old guy from India studying computer science so if you are nerd or a CS major you are preffered  _


----------



## ToeSnails

EvilHomer15

Yes, horrible name.

Anyways - what I really want right now is to practice my speech skills.
If you want to improve yours as well, feel free to add me.

.. or casual text. Both will do.


----------



## amandalynnnxoxo

amandalynnn_xoxo


----------



## Saffron831

My skype is [email protected], always open to talking with new people, even if it's just on and off.


----------



## Ovski

Hey I'm Vegard, 24 years old. From Norway 

Skype: spreaa

Enjoy talking/chatting about most things. Some of my hobbies are gaming, mountain hiking, anime, martial arts, traveling. 64% introverted and tiny bit shy at first.


----------



## codcouch

codcouch


----------



## Enoxyla

lookin for people to chat with............... enoxyla.enoxyla is the skype name


----------



## bluegc8

Feel free to add me [email protected]


----------



## Double Entendre

justincase0 -24 from Australia. Interests are video games, movies, music (nerdy kind of things lol). Would like some people I can talk to and occasionally talk problems. Text chat to start.


----------



## zazen11

Add me if you want. Just joined and would like to chat with other people. 29 yo male, interests are on public profile.

daniel0lee1


----------



## gilberto

add me up ! video games, anime/manga, big nerd. im boring as ****, dumb as hell, and suck at convos. just mention your from sas!

gilgggg


----------



## NeverAFrown_00

.


----------



## Jay689

Jared B.
My picture will have an anime character in football gear on. That's me.
Add me anytime. We can talk games, anime, life, vent, watch something, or whatever else!


----------



## ShirleyT

Hi i'm new member here but I do want to meet new people and talk. My skype id is o0ShirleyT0o


----------



## StitchedAlpaca

Mine is keybladeprussia, but I'm not much of a talker..


----------



## bluecrime

bluecrime3

I look forward to never hearing from any of you!


----------



## aeromouse21

I'd like to be added too. Thanks

Skype Username: aeromouse21


----------



## Kalliber

if anyone wants to add, zeak16


----------



## londonguy202

you can add me anytime karthics4 is my username


----------



## Recessive J

Guess it wouldn't hurt to post mine again :b

my username is "recessivej" if you wanna chat, thanks!


----------



## Zoleee

zolee514

Feel free to add me, I'd like to get new friends.


----------



## Fat Man

Hello there,
My Skype name is NanoskypeX, I made my first Skype account like two days ago.

Let me know if you add me. When we first talk I'll most likely talk by text, eventually, I hope to communicate through voice or webcam.


----------



## radiation

new to this forum but add me, i'd like to get new friends  mine is xofseria


----------



## FaeSarah

Add me fae_sarah... 

I like talking about every day life, travels, movies, tv-series and much more.. Besides all the talking and venting from my side, I also have a good pair of ears, so if you need to vent or just someone to talk to, you're also welcome! 

Only text chat please


----------



## Elad

I've posted ..probably more than once, but it was months ago now and I doubt people look too far back in this thread, so mines: 

daleyfz

add me if you feel like having a chat, I stay logged in on my phone so around pretty much 24/7 and get bored often.


----------



## goosebump

Mine is *lizrosay*

Feel free to add me 

I consider myself a decent listener and would like to meet others out there who are also willing to listen


----------



## Elad

Am I the only person in this thread who posts their skype name hoping people add them, but then doesn't take the initiative to add anyone themselves out of fear of rejection? :lol

Kind of funny when you think about it.


----------



## Stilla

^I'm exactly the same way  I haven't added anyone here even though I've wanted to


----------



## Elad

I'm getting the impression thats what almost everyone in here is doing. :tiptoe Just sitting there like "_why aren't they adding me, i bet they're adding everyone else_". Have to laugh.


----------



## Fat Man

Elad said:


> Am I the only person in this thread who posts their skype name hoping people add them, but then doesn't take the initiative to add anyone themselves out of fear of rejection? :lol
> 
> Kind of funny when you think about it.


You're not alone, I think many do that including myself.


----------



## Fat Man

Elad said:


> I'm getting the impression thats what almost everyone in here is doing. :tiptoe Just sitting there like "_why aren't they adding me, i bet they're adding everyone else_". Have to laugh.


I think the same all the time.


----------



## Elad

Nanorell8 said:


> You're not alone, I think many do that including myself.





Nanorell8 said:


> I think the same all the time.












We're gonna make it, brah.


----------



## Xander916

I just signed up a second ago. Xanderrr916. I would love to chat/text with someone. Male or Female doesn't matter.


----------



## Htki

Elad said:


> I'm getting the impression thats what almost everyone in here is doing. :tiptoe Just sitting there like "_why aren't they adding me, i bet they're adding everyone else_". Have to laugh.


This is pretty much what's stopping me to even post mine, don't want to impose by adding and don't expect to be added.:roll


----------



## mike285

I've added people from here, but many have been too shy to talk or get scared off by innocent questions for whatever reason. I'm not sure why I even bother anymore to be honest.


----------



## nster

mike285 said:


> I've added people from here, but many have been too shy to talk or get scared off by innocent questions for whatever reason. I'm not sure why I even bother anymore to be honest.


Many people here are often too shy even to chat so you have to ease into it and expect it

If you scared people off by innocent questions multiple times maybe rethink your approach/timing?

while I'm here if any Canadians want to chat eel free to PM me for skype


----------



## TigerTiger

25/m/uk

edmondsj


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Skype: thesoundsculptor


----------



## Kyle6983

Not to keen on video chat but it would be good to chat with people.. Male 20 Australian - Skype "kylegee943" 
Please don't be shy add meeeeee


----------



## grustag

New to Skype and I just registered my account, haven't got any contacts yet though, so it would be nice if anyone could add me so I could try it out. I'm only interested in text messaging.

Name: grustag1


----------



## mike285

nster said:


> Many people here are often too shy even to chat so you have to ease into it and expect it
> 
> If you scared people off by innocent questions multiple times maybe rethink your approach/timing?
> 
> while I'm here if any Canadians want to chat eel free to PM me for skype


I haven't really had any issues with people who aren't from this site. I guess I tend to have an easier time with people who are more extroverted, which is why I usually seek to talk to people elsewhere. One person for example, got upset from something as simple as asking if they were a student. Silly things like that have set some people off or rubbed them the wrong way...or I've had some people twist things into something they weren't out of paranoia, take something out on me for whatever personal reasons, etc...maybe just bad luck, but still frustrating. For the most part, it's usually just that people are too shy or we don't have much in common. Not to speak badly about this site since I've talked to some great people here, but it's just my experience.


----------



## bluegc8

mike285 said:


> I've added people from here, but many have been too shy to talk or get scared off by innocent questions for whatever reason. I'm not sure why I even bother anymore to be honest.


Ya I added a few people that posted in this thread, and they would always be invisible or offline. I messaged them saying hi thanks for the add, and I received no response. Why post in this thread if you're going to be creepy and not say anything?


----------



## Kind Of

I suppose I can have one for talking to strangers on the Internet. Not interested in venting but I like talking about pretty much anything else, especially books. I have a section of my shelf dedicated to Stephen King and am currently reading The Man in the High Castle on recommendation.

Name: onegreatbool


----------



## Dunmer

Add me if you want. 
We can talk about video games and drawing and stuff. 

Skype: breezy toast


----------



## NormalLad

I have a Skype group if anyone wants to join


----------



## TabbyTab

Add me !  I'll talk to anyone ~ only chat though. Would love to meet new people and possible buddies! Skype name: emosauskekun (don't mind the name I made it like 3 years ago lmao)


----------



## Elude

Feel free to add me; garytaphat
I am up for instant messaging and if we get to know each other better we could always voice chat  Just tell me that you know me from here.


----------



## xxtokyoxx

I'd love to chat and maybe even do voice chat as well : 3 kemariesmith


----------



## taawni138

misstianarose


----------



## Secretaz

SleepyPeach95


----------



## NormalLad

I have a group that needs more people, we do have voice calls every now and then. Pm me if you want to join. It's a fun group. We do mostly text though.


----------



## Shonen_Yo

Domestic Ape


----------



## RedViperofDorne

I'm ebonhawk01 on skype. I can only do text chat though, not voice.


----------



## a123

I only just made an account so I'll chat with anyone, add me if you want gravitas888.


----------



## Pen

Glammerz


----------



## Josh

Mine is josh.j67. I made my skype account recently to talk to someone from here but I figure I might as well add it here so maybe I'll have more than one contact lol. Add me if you want someone to chat with. I will probably only do txt though.


----------



## iKenn

ikenn017
Let's talk


----------



## Schmosby

MrSchmosby


----------



## BLAHHH12

[email protected]

must have SAS as the message


----------



## gabby1032

gabriellarose519 I think, I've been having trouble with my account details - I never use it but I wanna start so add me


----------



## megsy00

Megs6891


----------



## drummerboy45

Gatorfan5577 Mainly chat!!


----------



## LonelySkater

LoneSkaterGuy

Let's just talk and see what we have in common


----------



## Gamaur

Here goes...

garrymaurice85

Feel free to add me


----------



## 0R0

rumpleteazer5


----------



## ShatteredGlass

My username is glassshards512. Let me know if you add me please. ^_^ If you're like - 21 or older - I likely won't respond.

Also - I can't do voice/video chat because I live with people who would have no idea who I'm talking to.


----------



## zazen11

daniel0lee2


----------



## CleverCabbage

n.verbeek92


----------



## Kalliber

Zeak16


----------



## skittleman

showofboy


----------



## Celticfire

celticfire864

Would prefer but not set in stone female chat, surrounded by males in work and have very little in common with most of them.


----------



## LonelySkater

loneskaterguy

Gamer, skater and painter. I love horror movies. 

Male or female, add me. If we feel comfortable enough maybe we can do voice, but just chat for now.


----------



## Venomwave

My id is luvo.ntliziywana

I know it's a mouthful and so I would love to get an invite.


----------



## Deadhouse

I'm interested in joining any Skype groups that anyone has going atm, although I guess I don't mind others adding me. Unless they're scary ;D 

My Skype is: Zavugamii


----------



## escapistmind

username: cp87anon
Anyone feel free to add me, awkwardness welcome !


----------



## hermitCrab954

Hey all...I'm new here...31/m dealing with a lifetime of social anxiety and looking to help others who are too. feel free to add me. skype id is hermitCrab954

will probably want to chat first but if you're cool we can chat.


----------



## idoughnutknow

My username is flimdims

feel free to add me on there


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Jakbob1234

Go for it. IF you like to chat about basketball, life, and all sorts of other issues plz feel free!


----------



## adam88johnson

jason88cubs


----------



## northwildwoodnjman

Sounds like a good idea, but you can only chat one on one on Skye, am I correct?


----------



## Time2changelater

Time2change , love horror, animes, king books. Up for anything.


----------



## LK 89

I'm tom.sonoma. I would like to video or voice chat with someone to improve my social skills


----------



## Dorey23

Dorey_23 on Skype

Just joined it! Yay me


----------



## tumerking

tumerking

I'd like to get more comfortable talking to girls.


----------



## northwildwoodnjman

ok I'm in...Skype ID in profile. I rather talk to women then men


----------



## slinky92

Hey I'm in, PM me if you want my skype ID to chat..about anything!


----------



## risenfall

tenyearoldgal


----------



## bancho1993

yakdeadsouls


----------



## coffeeaddict

jimmy.moon867 for women over 26


----------



## joked35

joked357


----------



## shinethelight

john.korondi feel free to add me anyone, im always up for a god conversation


----------



## shinethelight

shinethelight said:


> john.korondi feel free to add me anyone, im always up for a god conversation


sorry lol typo, I meant "good conversation"

my keyboard sucks lol


----------



## silentboy

Thesilentboy3


----------



## NoHeart

mr.braun.man

I'm a swagmeister


----------



## monotonous

monotonous son


----------



## Kazumichan

Kazumiki6


----------



## Cylon

martijn_129

Always up for a conversation or if you need a listening ear


----------



## NormalLad

Hey add me! I am a awesome friend trust. live:jayshy.4

Click casual boy  

Hope to see anyone and/or meet new buddies. I would also like to try Skype calls maybe even video chat for once but idk yet lol. Please add me, you won't regret it.


----------



## Kind Of

ID: onegreatbool

For tech, reading, writing, and music talk. I don't mind calls. Being polite and warm to me will get the same in return, but I'm not interested in listening to people complain all day. On the upside, I don't just want you for your sympathy, skills, or other superficially useful attributes, either.


----------



## Warpedsanity

Warpedsanity

Active again on skype and have a webcam now, mainly looking for people in their 20's to be friends with, talk, etc..


----------



## martinlukas456

Hi, just created a skype account. username: [email protected] (don't really know if that's the username ). So if someone wants a casual talk, or just someone to listen, I'm here


----------



## ThirdEye1337

Honeycomb_x


----------



## MonotonousDrawl

xemseige

I'm usually always on skype and usually logged in late in the day. Feel free to message me if you want to talk to random people or just need someone to talk to. Also message me if you want to ramble about Mass Effect a lot.


----------



## parapetal

Add me on Skype: [email protected]

I suck at talking, but I want to improve. My goal is to build communication skills and maybe even make a friend or two (you never know).


----------



## radagast

mine's radagasting (17/f/us)
i'm not comfortable speaking, but i'm up for chatting.


----------



## Heroinne

ashylyn8


----------



## EGLJ

justcomply92 [warning: I _probably_ won't initiate]


----------



## Lonel016

junintrip. And try to talk to me, please.


----------



## RachRenee

Rachaelybiased 

⬆⬆⬆⬆Good, huh?


----------



## Kanova

Fallen.Jester (Or Kanova, not sure which.)

Skype picture should be a chicken. Anyway I am down to talk to anyone, bored to tears over here


----------



## 525826

nobutaaaaaaaaa


----------



## NormalLad

Nobody likes me here but hey go ahead c: I'm super nice

live:jayshy.4

My name is butterfly princess


----------



## BrendanXX

Would love to possibly speak with voice chat, maybe video chat in the future. Trying to overcome my social fears. Add my skype: BrendanSAS


----------



## bluecrime

Bluecrime3 
If that username is familiar to you, then yeah it's because I've posted it on here before, and yet now it's hear again.


----------



## Raspberriexx

Raspberriexx

I'd like to talk to people who are lonely and have worse than just mild SA.


----------



## brothersport

mt cilla

random convos are always awesome.


----------



## Ovski

spreaa 

Just love random chats and meeting new people  Voice or text. If there's a group that's great.


----------



## ranin

PM me for skype ID if you want to talk about writing, poetry, science, chess, current events or anything else.


----------



## Fat Man

nanoskypex

looking for people who would like to talk and stuff like such. I'd like to make new friends as well as improve my conversation skills. I like talking about video games and anime stuff, as well as many other things.


----------



## SD92

sd1992z


----------



## gilberto

gilb4441

add me up!


----------



## Warpedsanity

Warpedsanity

Looking to make friends and chat. Have mic and webcam if anyone would be comfortable chatting that way.


----------



## thisismeyo

...


----------



## Cam1

cameron.bisson


----------



## blueidealist26

blueidealist25... just FYI, I'm not on that often


----------



## neverwin

neverwinxi

willing to talk to anyone / anything :d


----------



## daniel93tt

feel free to add me steve.logan36


----------



## megalodon

/.


----------



## bluecrime

bluecrime3


----------



## thebigofan

Michelle Duku
Feel free to add me. I can talk anytime. 
I have to say that I'm very shy!


----------



## Littleblood

Hi, feel free to add me suzanne.s88


----------



## Sparkmonz

sparkmonz

Looking for people to talk to. Voice or text chat.


----------



## WellingtonSears

ncbrians

Guy or girl, I want to hear from you, so shoot me an invite


----------



## TheLoser

Whats the point laying skype names out when you dont want to chat with others? I added a few from this thread now and been blocked by 3/4 of them.


----------



## jhwelch

jameshwelch99 is my username. Please don't hesitate to message me.


----------



## AllieG

TheLoser said:


> Whats the point laying skype names out when you dont want to chat with others? I added a few from this thread now and been blocked by 3/4 of them.


I haven't been blocked but it seems like the people who say they wanna chat, only want to chat for like one day and then never again. :stu


----------



## TheLoser

AllieG said:


> I haven't been blocked but it seems like the people who say they wanna chat, only want to chat for like one day and then never again. :stu


Yeah. Im not sure they blocked me, but after a few responses they dont answer, log off etc.


----------



## sociallydiseased

You (as in anyone) can add me! greeneggshammy


----------



## Cmasch

cmashes


----------



## WellingtonSears

Heh, I'd imagine a lot of us are too nervous to add others, its like theres a lot of names plastered on here and a disproportionate amount of them aren't being added =\


----------



## megsy00

Megs6891


----------



## Gusthebus

Me and a few other sas members have group on skype and we are always up for welcoming new people. We voice chat on occasion but usually we use IM pm me if interested


----------



## sociallydiseased

I've only had two people add me so far, and one was a scam for an online hookup. Haha


----------



## dc634

dcoy634

I have never actually used skype before...


----------



## FWMY

FWMY96

available whenever if you want someone to chit chat with or vent to


----------



## Parky94

taparkin1. I would love to chat with anyone from wherever in the world you are. Just looking for like minded people to connect with, hit me up whenever


----------



## linabean

Just made a new Skype, because I was MIA in the older Skype group.
My ID is: lina.bean19
Feel free to chat me, and vent about your SA problems, or anything really!


----------



## Lana150

Hi there. I am from Russia. My Skype is snow_in_the_rain. Feel free to add me.


----------



## starsandskies

Hello. ID is nxmerals. Go ahead and add me, I'm looking for anyone to talk to about anything really.


----------



## Michimon

My skype name is michele.docherty3 
I'd love to make friends and am ready to chat to anyone about SA, any problems you might be having or just general randomness!


----------



## sad vlad

*sad.vlad1*


----------



## LordSnow

alex.mcallister2, feel free to add me.


----------



## Ruderz

ruderzz  feel free to add.


----------



## KittenGoneWild

BlackandBloom


----------



## will22

skype name is:
skypeishardtoregister


----------



## triangle123

rob.av25


----------



## SmartCar

_bigchibuzi_ & please say that your from *SAS*  & please don't be a teenager, no offense


----------



## Nibs

Someone should make a group...

nabeel.shaheen1


----------



## lizzy19

Is anyone part of the SAS chat skype groups?


----------



## TabbyTab

yoooo someone should add me my thing thang is emosauskekun but pls don't be super older


----------



## Keyblade

i guess i'll be trying this again... Click the skype symbol to the left 

<===


----------



## jealousisjelly

lizzy19 said:


> Is anyone part of the SAS chat skype groups?


i know a few...


----------



## Kalliber

zeak16
is my skype


----------



## Rom

my skype names: Romangsa feel free to add me.


----------



## Alone75

Anyone with skype wanna text chat now and again about whatever? Then add me "jigirk" if you want, I'm pretty easy going on the whole.


----------



## Sourdog

mine is lego16162 I'm up for a chat about anything.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

i really just want a comforting voice to talk to me and listen. i've never been this depressed in my life. i hope someone calls me.

d-nizzles


----------



## Cam1

cameron.bisson


----------



## AllieG

Posted here before but I need more people to talk to so: allieg9297


----------



## Kalliber

add me: zeak16
MWUAH WHUA


----------



## sumer

sumerskype1

Feel free to add me


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Skype: thesoundsculptor


----------



## justme6893

Skype: justnicolyn

Let's see how this goes.:um


----------



## xriverr

feel free to add me


----------



## AnonymousPersonG

[removed]


----------



## lightUp

[removed]


----------



## youcantseeme

-


----------



## roxybudgy

Been hesitant to post here due to bad past experiences in the past with Yahoo! Instant Messenger and random weirdos starting conversations with "A/S/L?" followed by comments about how they want to lick my feet... (I have a partner, so if you're looking for a girlfriend, you're barking up the wrong tree).

Anyway, I'm usually logged in on Skype when I come home after work, and usually all day/night on weekends GMT+8, and most of the people that I used to chat to have gone silent or drifted away, so it would be nice to have people to chat to.

Anime, manga, figurine collecting and MMORPGs (currently playing Guild Wars 2) form the bulk of what occupies my spare time. I also have a strong interest in birds and like to dabble in web development and programming. I'm generally open minded about all sorts of topics, but I'm clueless about movies, celebrities and pop music so there's not much point asking me about those thing. I can pretty much chat about anything as I am not easily offended. Guys, girls, young, old, doesn't matter to me 

Despite my online walls o' text, I am actually a very shy person. Would prefer to use text chat in Skype. I am open to voice chat, I have a mic, but I don't have headphones so what ever I/you say will probably be heard by my partner.

So if you managed to read through my wall o' text this far and are not put off by my weirdness, feel free to send me a message, username: roxybudgy

If my Skype status says I am online, then I will most likely respond quickly or within a few minutes, away status means I am awake, but I've gone out shopping and will be back in an hour, and if it says I'm offline, then I'm either at work, asleep or gone out for a few hours.


----------



## TheHaxanCloak

Skype name:
*TheHaxanCloak*

Check bio for some basic information so you can see if we have anything in common. 
If you like interesting/obscure music we will get along well!

I'm in my 20's, really easy to talk to and keep the momentum going, and I don't care about your age or sex. 
However, if you're a male, I hope you have more to talk about than anime, porn, and videogames. It's hard to keep conversation alive because you can only talk about shallow, materialistic things and pseudo-interests for so long.

I'm into all of that "nerdy" introverted stuff too (in moderation), but with my free time I usually prefer to be outside enjoying life, and pursuing active hobbies and new skills, stumbling across new things, or meeting new people with positive energy.

Also, we can force cute pictures of our pets on eachother.


----------



## Nonsensical

kingdom_come3000


----------



## vsaxena

I prefer chatting via FB Messenger. On FB you can find me: thasandniga. I know, I know, I KNOW! I made the alias when I was younger and quite stupider, lol.


----------



## meema

edit: Please message me for my skype name.


----------



## spzed

js.94.js


----------



## LunaBlitz

Hey my Skype is cassie-p16 not interesting in talking about anything provocative and won't video chat until I feel comfortable. But I'll willing to chat about pretty much anything in general.


----------



## SeaCat

So, are all of our Skype-names gathered and added in to one large group, or are we just supposed to add each other?

Anyways, my name is Chentari
Add me if you like.

I'd love to be included in a Skype-group though, so that I can talk to as many of you as possible at the same time.

[Edit] So, if there isn't already a group where we're all gathered, I'd be happy to throw one together and add all of you to it.


----------



## Shadow2009

aaroncampbell93

Add me.


----------



## seung

sara.heart97


----------



## lonelygirl33

lara.abbott3


----------



## Gaige

wybieeeeeeee
(that's 8 es)
I'd love to chat


----------



## Hazuki

I'd be glad to get to know new Skype acquaintances. 

I'm interested in manga/anime, arts, books, TV series, football (soccer) and languages. I like learning about new things and sharing them. I can be such a dreamer so sometimes I like to say nonsense. 

Age or gender doesn't matter as long as you're nice.

(If you're a male and are hoping for a "dirty talk", I'll save your time by saying: not my thing and you'd be quickly blocked.)

Oh yeah, and conversations only by text. (No video/voice!)

If you're interested, message me with a little introduction.


----------



## bluecrime

Bluecrime3. Feel free to add me so we can never talk to each other!


----------



## Keyblade

bluecrime said:


> Bluecrime3. Feel free to add me so we can never talk to each other!


this has been the experience for me in most cases, and it's not even my fault mostly (i think?) !


----------



## ashen

*Lets be silly*

Skype rbncrnj1

Lets crack corny jokes maybe play some video games (league, wow, ff14)
make funny faces whatever. Hit me up :lurk


----------



## Odinn

Just getting my name out there again

Skype:
Shishioki_Shinda


----------



## Warpedsanity

Warpedsanity

I'm up for text/voice/video I'm a big manga/anime fan so if you're into that or just want to chat in general just add me and send me a message would love to meet some new people ^_^


----------



## Pierre Shy

Hey  same here feel free to add, i like anime/manga, i live in Nottingham (uk) and Hull when i'm at uni , no video maybe voice when i'm comfortable  
don't be shy ^_^


----------



## thebigofan

I posted here about 4 months ago. I'll just post again for anyone to add me. 
Skype: Michelle Duku

I can talk about anything, I'm very friendly and I like chatting with people!


----------



## LordSnow

alex.mcallister2, feel free to add me but let me know you're from here if you do.


----------



## Stormtalon

My name on Skype is Groltag.

Feel free to add me!


----------



## SmartCar

It's on my avatar but here _"bigchibuzi"_ & please mention that you're from *SAS
*& don't be under 19 years old please. & it would be cool if someone was willing to do webcam,
but I understand if you're not comfortable


----------



## EvonneEzell

marissaclark18 but letme know you're from the site.


----------



## youcantseeme

-


----------



## Dexdere

*TouretteUnicorn*

Feel free to add me. Maybe we could even support each other in our shared efforts to break free of social anxiety.


----------



## newpairofvans

My Skype ID is tim.bermbacher


----------



## LittleEarthquakes

My Skype is paper_towns. Feel free to add me


----------



## Sheviboy

My Skype ID Shevahn234. Add me! ?


----------



## Kalliber

mines is zeak16


----------



## GGTFM

Ganganthefatman


----------



## youcantseeme

-


----------



## fossil

mine is *ella.g618*

i just want some people to talk to..feel free to add me.


----------



## HALover9000

Add me fellow lonely people 

My skype is: *halover9000.* (including full stop)

I like video games, horror movies, being creative, cats, silly conversations, serious conversations ect.


----------



## bluecrime

bluecrime3


----------



## moongazerlily

Prefer Kik but I do have Skype: moongazerlily. Definitely willing to chat and don't stop after a few times, unless we just super don't get along.


----------



## Shonen_Yo

27 year old living in Ottawa if anyone wants to chat.

DomesticApe


----------



## bad baby

pythonesque227

i'm usually on my phone doing other things (no idea what my status is normally...it probably shows me as being online all the time or something lol) but i have notifications turned on, so unless my phone is behaving badly or i'm busy or sleeping or dead, you can expect a reply.

*edit:* alerts broken/unreliable ;_;
i check occasionally. may be sporadic


----------



## Swagonite

skype: saltychip

looking for some peeps to text/chat with


----------



## ExiledOne

My skype ID is forbiddensky51, feel free to add me


----------



## Beast And The Harlot

Just joined Skype and looking for anyone who wants to chat...

My username is: zacky.vengeance87


----------



## nominal

link?


----------



## nominal

*Hey*

Im misnomer212 on skype, im in a facebook group and a google plus group, both of which are largely for dealing with social anxiety

https://www.facebook.com/groups/SASkypeChats/?fref=ts

hub for g + sa chats: https://plus.google.com/communities/102908209755713456510

another person who does them https://www.youtube.com/user/*LisaEmerald*Eyes


----------



## nominal

whats your skype? and hey i live in nottingham too woooo


----------



## SandWshooter

s-and-w-shooter


----------



## j o r d a n

Anyone can add me. Skype: Democracy


----------



## JadedCalalily

Xplicitambrosegirl


----------



## HALover9000

*HALover9000.

*Let's try to distract ourselves from this curse and just have fun chatting!


----------



## saya2077

hasaya-7 :teeth


----------



## MurkyPurple

murky-purple

State you're from SAS


----------



## Gojira

BurningGojira

Just mention that you are from SAS.

Anyone else from this area?


----------



## Procster

What the hell indeed.... I'm Procyon


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

heroes2lords. Please just tell me who are when you send it, getting anonymous contact requests is scary.


----------



## The Decline

smashistheway

Could do with a good chat about utter bollocks!


----------



## SENNA

jimbob7072


----------



## seung

sara.heart97


----------



## Wizard Lizard

My skype name is Breezy Toast.

Feel free to add me, just state that you're from SAS.


----------



## Drakejr

[email protected], text, or maybe voice but I'm not native english speaker so if you don't mind im ok with it too.


----------



## James1311

Mine is james.aidkl

I am 27 Male from UK. Happy to talk with anyone.


----------



## SmartCar

The name is on my avatar, but here ya' go _bigchibuzi _& Please say that you're from *SAS *


----------



## Redvision_95

hedder2212
bikebloguk @ outlook dot com


just say that your from here when you add me


----------



## James1311

Mine is actually [email protected] uwps.


----------



## da10267

Hey everyone I'll be more than happy and I'm real keen to chat to all of you. I'm a very accepting and nice person so add me and just let me know you're from SAS  I've had a really bad day today filled with depression and anxiety and would really love to chat to someone. My Skype name is jeffahkoy


----------



## Swagonite

username: saltychip

anyone free to add me looking for friends just say that you're from SAS forums please.


----------



## lonelyfriend

lonelyfriend3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## twitchy666

when we're in the same room & we can shake hands


----------



## bluecrime

Bluecrime3 – feel free to add me. Happy to talk to anyone about anything!


----------



## HALover9000

*HALover9000. *(inc. fullstop)

Please don't run and hide, I'm not scary!


----------



## Shonen_Yo

Domestic Ape


----------



## JayLee38

carl.atkin38


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Mine is shatteredglass512. Please inform me that you're from SAS if there I will not be able to tell from your skype username.


----------



## Abbeh

I'm yada.yada.nieh
Let me know youre from SAS, I'd be happy to talk! ^_^


----------



## rakushka

Mine is martanatram
Feel free to add me !


----------



## Barakiel

corporalclegg245 if you wanna talk about Studio Ghibli films or you wanna be bombarded with music recommendations.


----------



## Ump40xLq02

PM me for my Skype, if you want. Text-chat for now though. It'll perhaps progress to voice-calls when I feel more comfortable .-.


----------



## MCHB

*removed* (I no longer use skype!)


----------



## jealousisjelly

jealousisjelly

plz add me so i don't have to go through this list and add ppl myself i'm too lazy


----------



## jingybopa

jealousisjelly said:


> jealousisjelly
> 
> plz add me so i don't have to go through this list and add ppl myself i'm too lazy


 Don't add this foo. You will regret it.


----------



## jealousisjelly

jingybopa said:


> Don't add this foo. You will regret it.


shut up cody why are you wasting time here and not stalking karl and posting in his threads


----------



## andy2791

mine is andyc2791. Feel free to add me


----------



## Swagonite

kaaaaaarl


----------



## Just Joe 123

cptcharismajoe

Anyone on here feel free to add me, but please just let me know you are from here.


----------



## Jake93

jakestrong93. Feel free to add me.


----------



## HALover9000

hal-over-9000

That's my new skype.

Add me if you're feeling lonely and need someone to talk to


----------



## amafd

amadf 90 Feel free to add me


----------



## AB1994

AmyBrogan32


----------



## thunder1276

Boylston1276


----------



## dphumanperson

d-psizzle123


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI

V1530545


----------



## MrWolfpac

I also have a skype account if anyone ever wants to talk: mr.wolfpac


----------



## KangalLover

Kimsungbabak is my Skype account
I broswed the last few pages and added some people from here 😶


----------



## Md1000

add me please: md.1000


----------



## queeniej

add me: jenellejackson

Let me know that you're from SAS too


----------



## PWTC

Skype: Philh8767

I actually posted a different account a while back, when I first joined this site. I didn't really stay active for long on that one, so I figured I'd start again... I'll be more active on this one though since there's already people who I talk to on there. So, feel free to add me


----------



## SilentStrike

ricardo.cunha58
Feel free to add me.


----------



## Satou T

satou.tatsuhiro2

It's a different acct from my main one. But if you add me I can give you my email too so you can make a popup in my browser if you want to chat. Then I can just switch over, or we can try some other place.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

feel free to add me at shatteredglass512. as is what i assume normal protocol, tell me that you're from sas and what your sas username is.


----------



## Ameenah

Lol I just pm'd someone about this. I'll chat with other females.

My skype sn is AmnaLuv

Google hangouts [email protected]


----------



## Pierre1

My Skype is pvidal111


add me and I'll add you to my Skype group..


----------



## surviving

add me  riverRecovered


----------



## reliefseeker

Jeveryys. Please add me, and do let me know who u are, i need someone to talk to


----------



## Vacateer

romanbernar4

add me, and feel free to chat me up, but let me know you're from SAS.


----------



## ToeSnails

EvilHomer15

Just your average Loch Ness Monster down the street.


----------



## owls

jeaninemargarit

lets chat!


----------



## DiscardYourFear

I have a Skype account now. It's the same name as here. discardyourfear. I have no idea why anyone would want to talk to me, though. I will only use the chat feature. lol


----------



## mardymoo

I tried to add some people but I think I'm being a do-do as I can't figure it out.

My username is mardymoo25, feel free to add me.


----------



## iminnocentenough

I have skype on my phone, can I text chat on my phone with skype? Also, I'm a idiot, how do I find my Skype name?


----------



## iminnocentenough

my skype name is: lemonnormalguy

I just made it and I'm willing to chat with anyone, but only if you confirm you're from SAS first.


----------



## LK 89

How about this: Each week you and I meet at a scheduled time to webcam. We each choose something to read, like a blog post we enjoyed or a news article, and we just take turns reading to each other. I think this structured approach would be easier than trying to make friends and small talk, as I've tried in the past. It would be like Toastmasters, except free and from home. We could start with just voice chat if you're more comfortable with that.

If you're interested, my Skype id is Tom.Sonoma.


----------



## Carterrr95

live:carterfied tell me that you are from sas tho


----------



## peterbones

nobones01, please mention you are from sas. Invite me to your group chats


----------



## ibrahim

my id : ibrakehd 
would be cool to talk to different people and chat about ****!


----------



## adam88johnson

jason88cubs88

add me to group chats


----------



## MelloJoy

MelloJoy97


----------



## someyoungguy

21 year old student here.
Skype name: NorwegianResident 
Happy to chat about whatever.


----------



## lkkxm

lkkxm1 ....and if u could say you're from SAS that would be great. kind of nervous about doing this ><


----------



## Simplyjenn

Verysimplyjenn on skype and kik. I should probably get more creative with my user names


----------



## Cmasch

Skype is cmashes. I'm re-posting since it got buried a lot of pages back. If you add please say from SAS


----------



## SilentStrike

Reposting my skype name which is ricardo.cunha58...i rarely if ever do video or phone chats because of my neighbours but if you are okay with text chat you can add me, just please say you are from SAS.


----------



## Pierre1

My Skype user is pvidal111..


----------



## gthopia94

Just created my Skype account and its: cesearcipher. Confirm that you're from sas and you're good.


----------



## Emar

I created one just for SAS: *emar82_1 *


----------



## neverwin

neverwinxi


----------



## Baalzebub

I am made a Skype for SAS if any wants chat or message me. I figured I should start talking to more people, even if it is just online.

Skype: somesaykosm


----------



## 099lives

Anyone have any success with this? I thought I'd give it a shot.

Skype: strobefire


----------



## AddictedToTheInternet

Skype is luke.bevis3. Doubt I'll get added but may as well try.

Say if you're from SAS though.


----------



## AB1994

Vincephil said:


> Am I the only one who got added by a bunch of bots since posting my username here?


i got added by bots too


----------



## HALover9000

JayBangarsNMash

Would like to find some people to chat to. Bonus points if you're a gamer


----------



## bluecrime

Bluecrime3

Guess I could really use some new friends right now


----------



## hevydevy

idiosyncrasy. with the period!


----------



## BeepBeepSwerve

-removed-


----------



## Fat Man

Would anyone like to be my Skype practice buddy? I struggle with IMing on Skype, and I really want to get better at it. So I was wondering if anyone would like to add me on Skype so we could practice talking with each other, if you struggle as well, we can improve our IMing skills together. I can talk about anxiety, life, anything. I also have a casual interest in video games and anime. If you're interested, my Skype name is nanoskypex


----------



## Arbre

Nanosupport8 said:


> Would anyone like to be my Skype practice buddy? I struggle with IMing on Skype, and I really want to get better at it. So I was wondering if anyone would like to add me on Skype so we could practice talking with each other, if you struggle as well, we can improve our IMing skills together. I can talk about anxiety, life, anything. I also have a casual interest in video games and anime. If you're interested, my Skype name is nanoskypex


You know if you want to message me you can whenever you want. I won't judge you or anything like that, you're one of my favourite posters on this site.


----------



## Xtreme2damax

My Skype is my msn email address but I don't want spam so I won't post it here. I added it under my MSN messenger (defunct) handle as the skype field in the UCP wouldn't accept an email address.


----------



## Shonen_Yo

Domestic Ape.

Feel free to add me.


----------



## Redvision_95

Hedder2212 is my skype username. 
You can join my new skype group here.


----------



## tellmewhy

My skype name is technomc24
Don't know what to expect but let's give it a try.. ;-)


----------



## Brinkbrink

HI I was wondering if most people just randomly messaged other people on here or are there groups that people join and chat?


----------



## Stormbound

I'm with Brinkbrink. Is there a skype group? That would be terrific
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jealousisjelly

No one has ever messaged me, i know that much!


----------



## Ominous Indeed

jealousisjelly said:


> No one has ever messaged me, i know that much!


People are really too scared to add each other I have realized.


----------



## Brinkbrink

I saw this skype group on reddit the other day.

https://join.skype.com/uNP47daBy8jw

I talked with 2 people yesterday very briefly and they seemed nice. Hopefully they don't mind me posting it here. It's much easier to be in a group rather than just cold chatting random others


----------



## Redvision_95

I have a skype group. Just add me @hedder2212 and ill add you into the group


----------



## rachelrachel

Mine is rahel.rachel.girmay.


----------



## jingybopa

jealousisjelly said:


> No one has ever messaged me, i know that much!


 Well you a creepy-*** skeleton looking mo-fo in your pict. Ain't nobody gonna message you.


----------



## jealousisjelly

We should just make a group that everyone can join insread of just posting their username and hoping for a response. Besides, most ppl I still talk to, I met in groups. If you try to start a convo one on on they always seem to die very quickly. You can met alot of ppl at th sam time in group formay]t and find ppl you like.


----------



## jealousisjelly

jingybopa said:


> Well you a creepy-*** skeleton looking mo-fo in your pict. Ain't nobody gonna message you.


Are you ****ing stalking me?! Now i Know how Ultrashy feels...Or are you trying to make frinds here?


----------



## bluec91

My Skype is edgarc1991. 

I'm trying to open up more and think this would be a great way to start!


----------



## jingybopa

jealousisjelly said:


> Are you ****ing stalking me?! Now i Know how Ultrashy feels...Or are you trying to make frinds here?


 I know you're all prideful and **** 'bout your Mexican background, but **** man...that Day of the dead and related stuff is only official for a few days...October 31-November 2. You keep it going all year round and people think you're morbid and freaky as ****. Ain't nobody messaging you.


----------



## jealousisjelly

jingybopa said:


> I know you're all prideful and **** 'bout your Mexican background, but **** man...that Day of the dead and related stuff is only official for a few days...October 31-November 2. You keep it going all year round and people think you're morbid and freaky as ****. Ain't nobody messaging you.


thats funny cause everyone loves me...but thanks for the advice man who everyone avoids!


----------



## jingybopa

jealousisjelly said:


> thats funny cause everyone loves me...but thanks for the advice man who everyone avoids!


 :crying:


----------



## JadedCalalily

Xplicitambrosegirl 20+ only please


----------



## HALover9000

JayBangarsNMash

Let's talk about life, vent, play games together, be silly, make nonsense


----------



## riverbird

My Skype is caffeinatedvegan


----------



## WellingtonSears

Uh i guess its okay to put my username here again, since its been a long time? Add me @ ncbrians, anyone can add me, unless youre a 65 year old reclusive sociopath, then add me twice.


----------



## SmartCar

It's on my avatar already, but my name is _bigchibuzi_ & mention that you're from *SAS*


----------



## Luke4468

luke.brady4 is my skype name. Feel free to add me and talk about whatever.


----------



## sap3838

add me please , Dsu215 , I am 27 years old


----------



## PineconeMachine

dung.beetle1


----------



## LemonBones

Happy to talk about anything at all, I'm 26.

dubby.414


----------



## Methodical

thakidheir


----------



## LERZZZ

xxx


----------



## Galactic

Have not used Skype in years so i had to create a new account. Already posted in another thread, but this seems to be the "official thread" for Skype.

Anyways, my username: galactic158


----------



## Karsten

g4cytheclown

Just let me know you're from SAS, because there are a ton of spam requests out there.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

shatteredglass512


----------



## pkore1015

BFalafel


----------



## eddyr

eddy2cool2004


----------



## Cereal Killer

silentserpent88


----------



## hyuoi

hyuoii


----------



## Repix

vlad_elite

Add me for a free text that says "Whooaaa" in a regular old black font


----------



## LostinReverie

tuckerjames08


----------



## shybri

jealousisjelly said:


> thats funny cause everyone loves me...but thanks for the advice man who everyone avoids!


everyone hates you. we just don't say it to your face because we don't want to make your beautiful make up run.


----------



## jealousisjelly

shybri said:


> everyone hates you. we just don't say it to your face because we don't want to make your beautiful make up run.


Is this brian? the person they made a whole new tinychat room just to avoid lollll (several times). Stalking me now how creepy. omg are you still that obsessive you came to stalk me cause i said voting is dumb in tinychat lmao you need help. did amy break you completely?? At least you didn´t make a fake account and pretend to be someone else this time like you always do. Get help.


----------



## Gregory House

Anyone wants to talk?


----------



## TheOLDPrince

doneanddone410


----------



## Gregory House

TheOLDPrince said:


> doneanddone410


And also @Friendonkey

Where you reffering to me lads?


----------



## Gregory House

I will, just a few minutes to install it and I'll add you guys.


----------



## TheOLDPrince

Gregory House said:


> And also @Friendonkey
> 
> Where you reffering to me lads?


not me lol


----------



## shybri

jealousisjelly said:


> Is this brian? the person they made a whole new tinychat room just to avoid lollll (several times). Stalking me now how creepy. omg are you still that obsessive you came to stalk me cause i said voting is dumb in tinychat lmao you need help. did amy break you completely?? At least you didn´t make a fake account and pretend to be someone else this time like you always do. Get help.


you mean the one who sent you a bunch of free supplements and you barely thanked me.


----------



## jealousisjelly

shybri said:


> you mean the one who sent you a bunch of free supplements and you barely thanked me.


Oh you wanted a ****in parade or something? You just said I did say thank you. Guess it wasn enough, guess I was just supposed to kiss your *** the rest of the way after that. Well, thank you Brian, for the supplements that did absolutely nothing. And fyi I have returned the favor at least 20 times over to other ppl and actually helped them but I´m not here pouting that they didn´t thank me enough.


----------



## shybri

jealousisjelly said:


> Oh you wanted a ****in parade or something? You just said I did say thank you. Guess it wasn enough, guess I was just supposed to kiss your *** the rest of the way after that. Well, thank you Brian, for the supplements that did absolutely nothing. And fyi I have returned the favor at least 20 times over to other ppl and actually helped them but I´m not here pouting that they didn´t thank me enough.


i'm glad my act of goodness inspired you. glad you also seem to be getting some balls on you, but i think we both know i would manhandle your ***** *** irl.


----------



## jealousisjelly

shybri said:


> i'm glad my act of goodness inspired you. glad you also seem to be getting some balls on you, but i think we both know i would manhandle your ***** *** irl.


what a dork :clap


----------



## surviving

jealousisjelly said:


> what a dork :clap


Yeah, **** talk on this forum. I love drama!


----------



## Kevin001

kevinb0012. I'm still kinda new to it but I could always use more people to talk to.


----------



## TheUnspeakable

Därkus with a ä.


----------



## eddyr

eddy2cool2004 yeh ignore the username haha


----------



## HALover9000

jaybangarsnmash


----------



## Repix

*Repix (The Real One) *

Got a new one so don't hesitate to add me! ^^

If you might have issues adding me just do it, I can take the first step of talking to you if needed. (I can help with game development and computer related chatting too )


----------



## James1311

james.aidkl

28 M UK


----------



## thebigofan

Add me on Skype, I'd love to chat!


----------



## selfinflicted

Feel free to add me to skype! Scoodica


----------



## uziq

joey.frybarger

let's talk about anythang and everythang


----------



## HALover9000

jaybangarsnmash

looking for some nice people to chat to


----------



## Keyblade

F


----------



## Nothing123

Nope


----------



## uffi

Uffikz1. I'm boring though :]


----------



## Methodical

thakidheir

I'll try to answer people this time.


----------



## Epitome

epitome1987

My Skype is open a lot between being on the PC a lot and having it on the phone.


----------



## AllisonWonderland

Hi. You can talk to me on skype and kik. I'm nice! I like to text chat. 

Delilah24601


Kik: turn_updlow


----------



## lylyroze

Hi! My skype: rozroxy

Hope to meet people


----------



## test of valor

skype: jacktidus

If you want to talk, feel free to add me. I am boring so don't expect much.


----------



## velocii

My skype is @Honey_bunkins

Feel free to add me if you wish ;D


----------



## Kakumbus

redfield1002


----------



## MTCC27

[email protected]


----------



## rmb1990

Beck1890


----------



## ysn

[email protected]

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Iconclast

Mines is iconclasxx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ysn

Iconclast said:


> Mines is iconclasxx
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cant find you on skype.

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Iconclast

ysn said:


> Cant find you on skype.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


My bad. It's iconclastxx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iconclast

Mines is iconclastxx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sliplikespace

Mine is walkmetothelake.

Only add me if you're fine with just text chatting, at least for the foreseeable future. I don't use Skype on a PC and my phone speaker has been messed up for awhile now. I'm pretty good with getting back to people regardless of the time as long as I'm awake or not feeling *really* bad for some reason.


----------



## wintermind

Mine is gazlord2

Add me to text chat about anything, but most of all movies, music, games, world affairs, books (and of course, problems due to anxiety).
We could talk in German as well, if someone would like that (I'm practising the language).


----------



## Evo1114

evo111479

I've been a member on here for quite some time and I'm somebody who has pretty successfully managed my anxiety. Granted, I'm the absolute definition of 'hermit', but I'm a happy hermit who can go out and do sh!t when I gotta or wanna. I've talked to a few people over the years here. Some fizzle out (that's ok), some 'connections' going strongish still even after several years! Anybody can message me and I don't take it to heart if people get bored. Not a racist, I'm a strong supporter of LGBT (though I'm not a "member" myself), and not a creepy stalker who will pressure/stalk women of any age (work 2 jobs, so ain't got time for that shiz anywayz), etc. so really, anybody should feel comfortable. Text only though, unless I get 'pestered' at the same time I get a strong desire to push myself out of my comfort zone.


----------



## MobiusX

marvel.xavier


----------



## shwoop

live:lonelymisfit

22 M.

Add me if you're comfortable with video chat. I need to work on my conversational skills.


----------



## natsume

My skype username is dankass227. Hopefully it shows up, haha.


----------



## fishstew

mine is stew.the.vamp

happy to chat to anyone as long as their skype connection is stable, its rather annoying when someone keeps on going offline online al the time.


----------



## ConstantWorry

I would like to chat on skype too but how do i find my screen name? https://join.skype.com/nqvfcknBkzbV

i cant find where my id is. anyone know?


----------



## cak

Mine is skylark198888 add me to text chat about things.


----------



## bluecrime

bluecrime3
Hope I can meet some new people


----------



## Dark Skies

@ConstantWorry

Click on View->Profile and your id is whatever it says under 'accounts'.


----------



## Dark Skies

If anyone wants to add me my Skype is ducati10000

Check out my profile for more info.


----------



## Kmarie92

My Skype is Kay92xx

Happy to talk/cam with anyone.


----------



## Flywithme

Hello! Please add me - inditi7.


----------



## JustThisGuy

What's the best way to share files over 300Mb?


----------



## snowpatrol

Hi ! my Skype is majahoi, feel free to add me


----------



## Md1000

My Skype username is: md.1000


----------



## Equine24

Mine's woonapone. My Skype's always dead (hence why I'm here with SA). Never knew the trick of how people make Skype friends.


----------



## Warpedsanity

Skype name is Warpedsanity

Would love to make some new friends I'm up for voice/video chat and text chat always have my phone so I'm usually always available live on the east phone if that matters. Look forward to meeting some rad people


----------



## Banillayogeoteu

My skype is goyangi21
I'm interested in voice or video calls, I wanna practice talking. But just chatting is also nice ^-^
Feel free to add me


----------



## Rick72

my skype is stewie-skype. I am not on all the time but at least once a week. If you like to talk about the struggles of having SA i welcome it it gives a reminder that others understand. if there is an active skype support group i would definitely like to join.


----------



## Caduceus

I have a small Skype group for anyone who's interested. We don't really video chat or anything, but it's a fun place to socialize. Hit me up at GuiltyCaduceus


----------



## NormalLad

I am on skype a lot. If you wanna add me my username is live:jayshy.4 but if you can't find me just send me a message. I can do voicechat but give me some time.


----------



## T-Bone

goathorned85 

ill do voicechat, video after i know ya well enough. i dont like small talk i prefer to actually talk about ****.


----------



## Warpedsanity

Warpedsanity

Looking to make some new friends to chat with on skype  up for voice and cam once we get comfortable


----------



## SmartCar

I started a small Skype group, if anyone is interested in joining https://join.skype.com/D6vpQpuAskUc

Edit*

*"No rude people in this group! you will be removed, no ridiculous debates over politics or religion." **just a chill cool no-judgment free zone for people who just want to talk about their day, anxiety, & how it's affecting their lives, movies, pop-culture, anything. We're a nice small group, even though, currently it's 36 people, but it's not a mega group like some Skype groups, anyways come join in if you're curious, we don't bit really, we have baby teeth :b & are innocent & pure :b*


----------



## roxslide

ok i might regret this but my sn is *RETRACTED USERNAME*. i might be slow to respond sometimes or offline when it gets too overwhelming but i'm trying to put myself out there i guess! :blush please let me know if you're from SAS if you message me, and who you are on here.

edit: I retracted my username, sorry. I got too many people adding me at once to the point where I really can't manage to talk to everyone. I would like to add and get to know everybody(and will try so far with everyone who's added me so far) but as an extreme introvert it has just become too overwhelming and untenable for me to keep my sn on here. I am not adverse to adding more people but please pm me or leave a message on my profile, I am hoping that will slow the rate down to manageable levels.


----------



## SuperMetroid

I'd be interested in speaking to people from here.

Haven't met any socially awkward folks like myself in way too long.


----------



## Schmetterling

I already had an unpleasant experience chatting with strangers, so for now I'm being more careful.

** Please before you add me, I ask you kindly to read my whole SAS profile, specially the Turn Offs part. Thanks in advance!

* Only people around my age 27 to 38 and send some message (at least saying you're a SAS member).*

Please bear in mind that I'm not daily/often online (can't promise to chat every day with my contacts) ...and due to my psychological issues, as well as my current life situation, I'm emotionally unstable and often gloomy. One day I'm totally chatty and can have 3 hours convos, but other days I don't even want to say hello.

If you still want to add me, then go ahead: _schmetterlingmx_


----------



## AwkrdNapps

Im Ebone M. I'm open to any one that's interested.


----------



## Parky94

taparkin1 Anyone is welcome to add me


----------



## cubs88jason

jason88cubs88


----------



## socialanxietygotmelikeee

My skype is myfaceisonfyre, please tell me you're an SAS member if you message me!


----------



## Health

Pm me for my skype and i'd be happy to talk to anyone


----------



## HALover9000

Add me jaybangarsnmash

Go on, don't be nervous


----------



## redcorn

I'd like to try playing a word association game with someone over voice chat. One person says a random word, then the next person responds with whatever word pops into their head that they associate with the first word. I think it would help loosen us up, and maybe help lower my conversation filter. 

I don't know if it would be something fun that we could do repeatedly, or something that we quickly get bored of and never do again, but I think it's worth a try 

My Skype name is Tom.Sonoma.


----------



## Sameer

SameerExtinct

Does anyone know arabic here ?


----------



## seung

sara.heart97


----------



## GibberingMaw

BlastOffMoony


----------



## jealousisjelly

IDK if you prefer 1 on 1 but I tend to be more comfortable in groups...If that´s a possibility, I would give it a try.


----------



## ToeSnails

EvilHomer15

I'll probably bite.


----------



## uffi

uffikz1 If you add me please tell me your sas username.


----------



## jealousisjelly

jealousisjelly... Just add me.Why not.


----------



## Anxionaut

Anxionaut - I'm online often.


----------



## sas62759

Looking for somebody who is about my age who preferably has family siblings.
Preferably somebody who has an older brother 2 years older just like me, just one sibling.
I am the younger brother, you can be the middle or the last I don't care.

or if you just wanna talk to me I don't care.
if your in Louisiana that's a plus.


pm me first before you get on skype.


----------



## jealousisjelly

sas62759 said:


> Looking for somebody who is about my age who preferably has family siblings.
> Preferably somebody who has an older brother 2 years older just like me, just one sibling.
> I am the younger brother, you can be the middle or the last I don't care.
> 
> or if you just wanna talk to me I don't care.
> if your in Louisiana that's a plus.
> 
> pm me first before you get on skype.


did you even get any responses.... that **** was way too detailed


----------



## DanCan

Super Metroid. The memories ... The battles against the Mother Brain ... epic ..


----------



## Ethanspiderboy

ethancpp - 18m, UK, A levels, science and memes :0


----------



## DanCan

DanFromJersey


----------



## SunshineSam218

Pm me if you'd like to chat and I'll give you my Skype user name if you're interested in chatting with me.

I'm looking for new people to talk too and would like some new friends in my life. 

Look forward to hearing from you!! :nerd:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

thesoundsculptor

Let me know you’re from here


----------



## Muliosys

Take a quick read through my post, and if I sound like someone you'd like to chat to, PM me and I'll share my Skype. (Better than posting it publicly, so I know who's adding me)

I'm also happy to chat over Discord or Email.

I'm down to make a new friends. I'm a 25 year old British guy myself, but I'm happy to chat to any adult, whether you're 18 or 85, guy, girl, or neither, and regardless of your timezone/where you're from.

Just a heads up, one of the places where my social anxiety is absolutely the worst is phone calls. That includes skype calls. So I'm mostly looking for people to text chat with. For voice chat, I prefer sending little recorded voice clips over vocaroo or something similar, or just over Skype, because it makes me less anxious than a live call. That said I'm not ruling out calling each other at some point - but please don't expect it any time soon. :b

Some things I'd love to chat with someone about:

- *Anything self-improvement related.* Whether it's meditation, working out/fitness, time management/productivity, journaling, or the steps we're taking to try and overcome our anxiety. My motto is to always improve myself every single day, and so if you're someone who likes improving yourself too in any way no matter how small, we'll definitely get on!

- *Different cultures/countries.* I've always been fascinated by the little subtle differences between countries. Things like word differences between the UK and US, or differences in local food, or local laws and attitudes etc. I really want to travel the world and discover other countries and cultures, but right now I can't really afford to - so in the mean time, I'd love to hear about them and get to know people from all over the world. Tell me about your country, and I'll tell you about the UK and Poland (the two countries I've lived in).

- *YouTube.* I release at least 4-5 YouTube videos a week and it's a big part of my life (YouTube and the products etc I sell around my channel are how I put food on the table). If you're a YouTuber, let's share strategies. If you're not but you'd like to get started, I'm happy to give you some tips and lessons I learned along the way. If you've been around and using YouTube longer than me, I'd love to have you teach me some of the things I haven't figured out yet.

- *Social anxiety/depression/similar issues.* Hey, I'm here on this forum because I have social anxiety, and so if I'm adding people from here, we can definitely talk about our issues, support each other, give each other advice, and motivate each other to work hard to overcome the worst of our anxiety and become happier and more relaxed people.

- *Music.* It's that cliche thing, "I love music". Well duh, we all do, but I really love talking about it, discovering new artists, and investing in my music. I spent way too much on my stereo system this year (Eesh). I also collect vinyl (although I'm not one of those vinyl snobs who thinks "vinyl sounds better" - both vinyl and digital have their pros and cons, and I listen to both ) so if that's something you're into, let's share our finds and recommend each other records etc.

- *Cryptocurrency.* I believe Bitcoin is the future of online transactions, and that one day almost all online transactions will happen through it. I'm invested in it, and very excited to see it growing and receiving more widespread adoption, as well as to see the price going up so much. If you're into BTC, Ethereum, or any other cryptocurrency, I'd love someone to nerd out about it all with. Unless it's BCH, then don't add me.. (I kid, I kid) :grin2:

- *Video games.* Honestly I don't play much in the way of video games anymore but I still like to watch others play, and I still play from time to time. I especially like RPGs like Morrowind, Skyrim, Arcanum, etc, but I like a little bit of everything. Let me know what you've been playing lately. Or show me your favourite gaming YouTubers, etc.

...I could go on. If it's an interesting subject, I'm probably down to talk about it!

So yes, go ahead and message me if you're down to chat (over text) on Skype/Discord/Email. In your message just put either "Skype", "Discord" or "Email" depending on where you'd rather chat.


----------



## caelle

How do you guys have a username? I signed up and only have an email so I don't even know what to put here.

EDIT: Figured it out. Sorry for going off topic.


----------



## Kevin001

caelle said:


> How do you guys have a username? I signed up and only have an email so I don't even know what to put here.


Lol

You have it on your computer? Click your name....your username should be next to accounts.


----------



## caelle

Kevin001 said:


> Lol
> 
> You have it on your computer? Click your name....your username should be next to accounts.


I'm using my computer for skype.

I really don't see that anywhere. All I see is my skype name, which is my email (hotmail account). I was never even asked to create a username.


----------



## Kevin001

caelle said:


> I'm using my computer for skype.
> 
> I really don't see that anywhere. All I see is my skype name, which is my email (hotmail account). I was never even asked to create a username.


Hmm this maybe


----------



## Kevin001

Gotcha


----------



## rockyraccoon

PM me for my skype


----------



## SmartCar

My Skype is pretty much on my avatar if you click the Skype symbol & also on my signature so no point really writing it down, now that I think about it. Anyways I could write a summary about myself, but might just be easier if you chat & ask me something about myself, I have a bit of summary on my SAS profile if you care to look ..actually some of that might need upgrading, & feel free to browse through some of my post history, I mean some of you guy's do already, so why not. Anyways I think I'm fairly chill & friendly, I'm very open to calls & voice calls & just text if you want; my only pet peeve is someone who is arrogant, prejudice, dangerously violent, ..especially, especially prejudice or racist even ..we live in a very tricky time right now, I have no tolerance for anyone who discriminates towards any group or appearance etc, you got some kinda issue, then we may not get along & I Just like the late MJ says, just _Beat it_. I shouldn't have to ask this on here, but even SAS has some people to be afraid of, like any place online. Anyway not intended to be a rant, just getting it all down :b


----------



## Rishy

Hey, my skype is Rishabh-Sengupta. Would love to start a small skype group where we can push each other to become better people. If that is something that resonates with you feel free to message me on here on skype!


----------



## SunshineSam218

Update: I got rid of my old skype account. I had too many people on there and I hardly knew who was who. I wanted to start a fresh start and create a new Skype account. So if anyone would like to talk with me and befriend me, please pm me if you would like my Skype account. I apologize for this confusion. I just wanted to start over.


----------



## rmb1990

Beck1890


----------



## riverbird

caffeinatedvegan

Let me know you're from there.


----------



## seung

kschard156_1


----------



## scintilla

.


----------



## Road to Recovery

Hello, i will be adding people to skype, just an heads up. 
If you would like to add me on skype, plz send me an message or let me know on my profile. 

My Goal is to develop conversations and practice meeting people w/ it.  
Don't be shy! Say hi!


----------



## 972873

zj2ear64xal1z8


Looking for somebody around my age group (25-32).


----------



## kudos06

Gentleheart_Flower said:


> I'm not sure if I put this up or not, so I'll do it again.
> 
> SunshineSam218 is my user name on Skype. I'm open to talk with both woman and men. It doesn't matter. I'm pretty easy to chat with. Just please be respectful.
> 
> So if I sound interesting to you and you'd like to be my friend, add me. Just please let me know you're from this site or else I won't accept your friend request. I've gotten a lot of them in the past few days and I didn't know if they were from here or not. So please let me know you're from this site. Thanks!!


Would be interested in talking into skype. You know, trying to meet new people and friends would you like to mate? 

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## kudos06

Road to Recovery said:


> Hello, i will be adding people to skype, just an heads up.
> 
> If you would like to add me on skype, plz send me an message or let me know on my profile.
> 
> My Goal is to develop conversations and practice meeting people w/ it.
> 
> Don't be shy! Say hi!


Hey man loved that spirit, and I'd totally be interested!! Would you be having a chat with me? 

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## lightUp

-


----------



## Davy Jones

Hey,

My name is Mike. I am from California. I am interested in seclusion, programming, and being awesome. I am 33 years young. My skype name is omaikii. Add me if you aren't afraid of crazy people.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## A Summer In Texas

.


----------

